# Model 3 Master Firmware Updates List and pre 2018.12 discussion



## Brokedoc

Most of the other Teslas forums have a similar thread regarding firmware update versions so this thread will be specific to Model 3 features that are changed or introduced with each firmware update. If you are a current owner and notice specific features that are revised or added in an update, please post it here and the Mods can update the OP to reflect this. Unfortunately, Tesla Update Notes with each download are notoriously nonspecific in regards to features that are included with updates. Some updates may have no noticeable new features and simply be bug fixes.

OTA firmware updates do not happen with any particular rhyme or reason so it's useful to check here and see if you're running the most recent version. Although there is really no way to "force" an update, it has been suggested that parking around a Tesla service center and connecting to their wifi system sometimes can trigger an update.

If you haven't already, please sign up to one of these websites to participate in updating your firmware version info to help the community: http://ev-fw.com/reports.php and/or the subscription site http://firmware.teslafi.com/. If you sign up for API updates, these sites will automatically register firmware updates when your vehicle receives them.

Most recent Update Build on top with first date that the Build was reported to be installed - significant changes (if any) are listed. Builds preceded by an asterisk * and *bold* are Model 3 builds.

*2018.16 eac88a7 (4/24/18)
.....Unified S3X build
2018.14.13 9e3b7ff (4/18/18)
....data sharing
2018.14.7 24efc86 (4/17/18)
.....chill acceleration*
2018.14.2 a88808e (4/16/18)
2018.14.2 862275d (4/15/18)
2018.14.1 7f53642 (4/16/18)
2018.14 4d25341 (4/10/18)
....new faster internet browser for MCU1 with more accessible sites, much fewer streaming "loading errors"
2018.13 5016f5e (4/16/18)
*2018.12.1 b39b759 (4/6/18)
2018.12 5eadc71 (3/28/18)
.....NEW NAV ENGINE, First unified build for S3X, Right scroll wheel controls AP distance/speed, Left scroll wheel adjusts side mirrors/steering wheel position*
2018.11.3 7ae26b4 (3/23/18)
2018.11 eaa841a (3/15/18)
2018.10.6 b532133 (3/27/18) Possible Intel chip S/X build (MCU2)
*2018.10.5 342f4e3 (3/25/18)*
2018.10.4 8bbdc66 (3/14/18)
2018.10.2 74fad9a (3/21/18) Possible Intel chip S/X build (MCU2)
*2018.10.1 5e8433d (3/14/18)
.....HEATED REAR SEATS, rearranged bottom row functions with larger buttons, NAV setting to avoid ferries/tolls, AEB effective speed increased to 90mph from 50mph, sharper backup cam, phone key doesn't unlock vehicle until door handle is pressed*
2018.10 9982696 (3/9/18)
.....Added Frunk/Trunk function by app for S/X
2018.7 a3159ea (3/2/18)
2018.6.1 641efac (2/21/18)
2018.6 7ffa6f7 (2/16/18)
** 2018.4.9 700fb88 (3/2/18)
.....glovebox disabled in valet mode
* 2018.4.8 9b31a91 (2/18/18)*
2018.4.7 3ee0f17 (2/10/18)
** 2018.4.6 9a47df4 (2/9/18)
.....Owner's Manual in UI, Release Notes, Phone Key Management, with updated app allows seat/defroster preheating, finer settings for wiper speed*
2018.4.1 ec044c8 (2/1/18)
.....selectable units for tire pressure display, heated steering setting restored after reentering car, Canadian French language option for Canada cars
2018.2 0eddd23 (1/17/18)
** 2017.51.e254f92 (2/6/18)
* 2017.50.13 550ee35 (2/2/18)
.....Easy Entry settings activate after seatbelt unbuckled instead of shifting into park
* 2017.50.12 b707518 (1/25/18)
* 2017.50.11 13d4a04 (1/16/18)
.....Parking display shows inches from objects
* 2017.50.10 563d37d (1/12/18)
.....Santa Easter Egg for Model 3 (in time for next Christmas), scheduled charging restored, added features for USB music playback*
2017.50.3 f3425a1 (1/1/18)
.....automatic wipers for AP2!
2017.50.2 3bd9f6d (12/23/17j
.....Santa Claus Easter Egg
2017.50.1 ceae3b8 (12/16/17)
2017.50 2275226 (12/15/17)
.....preconditioning by app also warms the battery pack
** 2017.48.15 8812942 (12/31/17)
.....automatic wipers for Model 3
* 2017.48.11 8df3b30 (12/30/17)
* 2017.48.9 cad11b5 (12/21/17)
.....added a USB button in the audio section
.....Voice Activated Bug Report Available
* 2017.48.8 a361d51 (12/20/17)
* 2017.48.7 93692eb (12/20/17)
.....permanent wiper button on main screen
* 2017.48.6 32974c3 (12/14/17)
.....New audio settings "Immersive Sound"*
2017.48 a774ed8 (before 12/4/17)
** 2017.46.12 566041d (before 12/12/17)
* 2017.46.10 c110db4 (before 12/12/17)
.....FM radio activated*
2017.46.9 3628a24 (before 12/4/17)
2017.46.8 50d6145 (before 12/4/17)
2017.46 3387a54 (before 12/4/17)
2017.44 02fdc86 (before 12/4/17)
.....Added "Chill" acceleration feature to slow acceleration speed for passenger comfort
2017.42.1 94435ee (before 12/4/17)
2017.42 a88c8d5 (before 12/4/17)
.....Updated TPMS, seat belt warning menu, odometer/power consumption, air vent GUI change.
2017.41 c84dea9 (before 12/4/17)
2017.40.1 e29b97f (before 12/4/17)
.....Camper mode added to allow HVAC and Audio to be used even when the key is absent


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Great idea! I made this a sticky thread so we don’t lose sight of it and the value it will bring over time!!


----------



## teslarob

Hi all! My car got 2017.48.6 32974c3 overnight, and I noticed that there's some new audio system options. Otherwise everything else looks the same as before. I haven't gotten to play with these new audio settings much, although going from "Off" to "High" on the Immersive Sound setting definitely made it sound more full.


----------



## Brokedoc

teslarob said:


> Hi all! My car got 2017.48.6 32974c3 overnight, and I noticed that there's some new audio system options. Otherwise everything else looks the same as before. I haven't gotten to play with these new audio settings much, although going from "Off" to "High" on the Immersive Sound setting definitely made it sound more full.
> View attachment 4499


@teslarob Thanks for the update! I've added your build to the list. As I suspected, the M3 seems to have builds that are not on the MS/MX update sheets. The teslafi update sheet has ONE M3 registered and is the only car to have the build that you just received (they got their update on 12/14). To all current M3 owners, keep your eyes open when you get a new update and keep checking back to this thread to see any new features that you may not have found before!


----------



## Brokedoc

New Model 3 exclusive build released 2017.48.7 93692eb. OP updated. If any current M3 owner notices any differences, please post for me to add.


----------



## Bokonon

Brokedoc said:


> New Model 3 exclusive build released 2017.48.7 93692eb. OP updated. If any current M3 owner notices any differences, please post for me to add.


Aren't there typically viewable release notes for new builds? Or only for major releases?


----------



## Brokedoc

Bokonon said:


> Aren't there typically viewable release notes for new builds? Or only for major releases?


The release notes are very generic and may only mention major new features. Most of the times, it only says "This release contains minor bug fixes" when it actually has some nice goodies. That's why we want to post here to help out others and owners should check back periodically so see if they missed something.

For example, @teslarob's update above regarding build 2017.48.6 32974c3 is in the audio settings. I don't regularly change my settings so I may have never known about the new feature. If teslarob or anyone else with the new version would care to post a screenshot of the release notes for that version, it probably doesn't say anything much. @PTFI had posted a new feature he noticed together with the audio function but I am not sure which version he was running or the exact new feature he found or else I would update it on the OP also. @RiggerJon and @Maevra have also been very helpful so hopefully they will help us keep this list updated.

I'm really waiting for big feature updates like the Wifi, Rear Seat heaters and Automatic Wipers (which I want on my MX also)


----------



## FunkyJunk

I just got 2017.48.9 cad11b5. I didn't notice any visible changes to the UI.


----------



## Brokedoc

FunkyJunk said:


> I just got 2017.47.9 cad11b5. I didn't notice any visible changes to the UI.


You seem to be a few builds behind. Me too. My MX is still on 2017.44. I tried to sit in the Tesla lot for 15 minutes yesterday to force an update with no luck. Thankfully, the newer versions don't seem to have anything major for the S/X.

I imagine most current M3s will not get each and every update because they're coming out so quickly and because the data usage would be crazy until M3 wifi gets activated. I wonder if Tesla gets unlimited data on their cellular plans?


----------



## FunkyJunk

Brokedoc said:


> You seem to be a few builds behind.


Sorry, I typoed. It's 2017.48.9. (not 47.9) I corrected it in the post above.










I should also note that the name of the car in the pic is because I tried out the "42" easter egg. Name your car 42 and that's what you get.


----------



## Brokedoc

FunkyJunk said:


> Sorry, I typoed. It's 2017.48.9. (not 47.9) I corrected it in the post above.


Got it. Fixed. That's crazy that there have been 3 separate build updates in the past week for the M3.

* 2017.48.9 cad11b5 (12/21/17)
* 2017.48.7 93692eb (12/20/17)
* 2017.48.6 32974c3 (12/14/17)

This just proves that they're really pushing to get a clean version for the non-employee deliveries.


----------



## FunkyJunk

Brokedoc said:


> Got it. Fixed. That's crazy that there have been 3 separate build updates in the past week for the M3.


Maybe more, actually. PTFI says on twitter that he got 48.8 last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943886821565407232


----------



## RiggerJon

I got 48.9 today. No obvious changes.


----------



## Brokedoc

FunkyJunk said:


> Sorry, I typoed. It's 2017.48.9. (not 47.9) I corrected it in the post above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also note that the name of the car in the pic is because I tried out the "42" easter egg. Name your car 42 and that's what you get.


I have the same "Name" after I ised the Easter Egg. Will change it when I think of something better.

Updated OP. Ver. 2017.48.9 cad11b5 with permanent wiper button on main screen


----------



## Brokedoc

NEW EASTER EGG!!!
I just got 2017.50.2 on my MX.

There is a SANTA CLAUS Easter Egg that changes the car into Santa's Sled with falling snowflakes. Other cars now look like reindeer and when you activate the turn signal, you get ringing jingle bells!

Santa mode can be activated through Easter Egg screen or by voice command "Ho, ho, ho". I imagine this will also be do-able in the M3. Kids will LOVE this (or anyone young at heart)


----------



## MelindaV

You don’t get that with a Bolt


----------



## Brokedoc

MelindaV said:


> You don't get that with a Bolt


Yep. But just be careful who you call a "ho".


----------



## RiggerJon

Brokedoc said:


> Updated OP. Ver. 2017.48.9 cad11b5 with permanent wiper button on main screen


That button has been there for several weeks - it showed up at least two updates ago.


----------



## Brokedoc

RiggerJon said:


> That button has been there for several weeks - it showed up at least two updates ago.


Got it. I'll move the feature to 48.7. Keep in mind the list isn't absolute, especially at this early stage. As more people get their M3 and we have more eyes, we can a more temporaneous list.


----------



## RiggerJon

Brokedoc said:


> Got it. I'll move the feature to 48.7. Keep in mind the list isn't absolute, especially at this early stage. As more people get their M3 and we have more eyes, we can a more temporaneous list.


Hopefully the release notes will be in the UI soon (as stated in the manual)


----------



## Brokedoc

New build released 2017.48.11 8df3b30. Interestingly, Teslafi shows it was installed on a S75D AP2 so it appears this car got a unique update version instead of 2017.50.2 with Santa. The prior 2017.48.x builds all went to M3s. Perhaps Tesla is trying to verify operability of M3 builds on an S to go back to releasing fleetwide updates that aren’t specific to only one Model?

Teslafi’s database now has 6 Model 3s subscribing but also popped up a few other curious Model 3 designations. There is a “3 60” and a “3 100D” listed. As per the previous “3 P100D” listed, these are likely subscribers with earlier models and when they added their M3, their accounts got merged in a funny way.

It doesn’t look like any M3s got the Santa Claus Easter Egg. Maybe Elon figures that getting your M3 already was enough of a Christmas gift?


----------



## Brokedoc

New Model 3 UI build 2017.48.15 8812942.

Let me know if any new features pop up. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## RandyS

From delivery (I didn't write down version), I was able to upgrade in a couple of hours to 2017.48.9. I know it added a USB button in the audio section because it wasn't there in the earlier version and was there in 48.9. I was able to play mp3 songs from my USB stick, but when getting in and out of the car, the USB song playing would be lost and the audio player would go back to my phone device.

Tonight I was able to download 2017.48.15. I combed through the menus and didn't see anything different. The timed charging is still not functioning. The USB music still reverts to the phone setting when getting out of the car and closing the door/reopening. Not sure what this new version added.


----------



## Brokedoc

Got a new update on my MX today
2017.50.3 f3425a1

FINALLY! AP2 vehicles get automatic wipers! It only took a year and a half!

Hopefully M3 can get the function soon...


----------



## RiggerJon

Brokedoc said:


> Got a new update on my MX today
> 2017.50.3 f3425a1
> 
> FINALLY! AP2 vehicles get automatic wipers! It only took a year and a half!
> 
> Hopefully M3 can get the function soon...


It does!


----------



## mdfraz

So, not having had a Tesla (or automatic wipers) before, am I to understand that this means the car will automatically turn them on and off so that you don't have to screw around with adjusting speed on the UI?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mdfraz said:


> So, not having had a Tesla (or automatic wipers) before, am I to understand that this means the car will automatically turn them on and off so that you don't have to screw around with adjusting speed on the UI?


That's correct.

It's an option you can disable if you do like to manually control them.


----------



## mbrucem

Just got a nofication that there is a new software update for the 3... will let you all know what it improves/changes.


----------



## Brokedoc

RiggerJon said:


> It does!


Sweet! Are you running 2017.50.3 or 2017.48.15?


----------



## spacey

Just installed 2017.48.15 on my Model 3 which came with Automatic Windshield Wipers.


----------



## mbrucem

Did you all notice that Scheduled Charging went away? Tech at EP Service Center says that it will come back, but that there were errors that needed to be fixed. 

Anything else anyone notice that has changed?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mbrucem said:


> Did you all notice that Scheduled Charging went away? Tech at EP Service Center says that it will come back, but that there were errors that needed to be fixed.
> 
> Anything else anyone notice that has changed?


Yeah it went away a few versions back.


----------



## mbrucem

Thanks.


----------



## RiggerJon

Brokedoc said:


> Sweet! Are you running 2017.50.3 or 2017.48.15?


48.15


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> Sweet! Are you running 2017.50.3 or 2017.48.15?


From what I've seen, 2017.50.x is only S/X, and the most recent 3 update is 2017.48.x
would probably be best to not include the S/X updates in your orig post to avoid confusion


----------



## Brokedoc

MelindaV said:


> From what I've seen, 2017.50.x is only S/X, and the most recent 3 update is 2017.48.x
> would probably be best to not include the S/X updates in your orig post to avoid confusion


I had thought of that but Tesla usually releases fleet-wide updates. I added the asterisk system to designate M3-only versions. If it seems that Tesla will continue separate builds for M3 after a few more months, I will not include the non M3 builds.


----------



## Iggbastic

My car is at the service center and just got updated to 2017.50.10 563d37d. Too bad I don't have the car yet to know if anything changed!


----------



## MelindaV

Iggbastic said:


> My car is at the service center and just got updated to 2017.50.10 563d37d. Too bad I don't have the car yet to know if anything changed!


others on Reddit/TMC have reported now having access to FM Radio and the HoHoHo easter egg (just in time for mid January!)

@Brokedoc - I've updated the thread title, but not your post#1


----------



## Iggbastic

MelindaV said:


> others on Reddit/TMC have reported now having access to FM and the HoHoHo easter egg (just in time for mid January!)


FM radio worked for me before this update.


----------



## MelindaV

Iggbastic said:


> FM radio worked for me before this update.


ok - never mind then


----------



## Iggbastic

Looks like scheduled charging is back! 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F7q2li4%252F


----------



## ghoticov

Iggbastic said:


> Looks like scheduled charging is back!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F7q2li4%252F


I still have not seen this update! I really would like it so I can do the scheduled charging since I am on ETOA-A plan with PG&E and need to charge at night for off-peak rates.

I am kinda surprised I haven't seen it yet since others got it 3 days ago.


----------



## Brokedoc

[QUOTE="@Brokedoc - I've updated the thread title, but not your post#1[/QUOTE]

Sorry @MelindaV I was in Vegas last week for CES. Tesla didn't have a booth but did have a Model X at the Panasonic booth and some solar panels to show their Gigafactory partnership with Panasonic. No Model 3s to be found despite every other manufacturer showing off their autonomous tech. BMW had a 7 series at the Intel Display completely decked out with Mobileye cameras tacked everywere (nonfactory).

I've updated the OP for the new version. I will leave the FM radio activation comment for this version unless anyone else can confirm with came on 48.15 - I would have assumed that others would have made noise as soon as they saw it.

Another thing that should have been activated with this 50.10 version is the ability to preheat the battery from app that the S/X users can do. Look for the heating symbol over a battery on the app screen. Not sure if this applies to Model 3 as there is no separate battery heating element although it has been speculated that the drive motors can be used for battery heat purposes without active propulsion.


----------



## teslarob

I can confirm that FM radio was released in 2017.46.10, and is definitely not a new feature with .50.


----------



## Brokedoc

teslarob said:


> I can confirm that FM radio was released in 2017.46.10, and is definitely not a new feature with .50.


WHAT !?!?!? 46.10 was released over a month ago! I would have thought a big feature add like that would have been mentioned sooner....

I guess our current M3 owner members are too busy enjoying their cars.... Well, don't forget about us on this forum. You can always check back with us on threads like this to find out things that you may not have noticed on your own!!!!


----------



## FunkyJunk

It was reported before. 

Incidentally, my car is at the service center and just got 50.11. I'll let you all know if I notice anything new tomorrow when I pick it up. 

Version: 2017.50.11 13d4a04


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> Sorry @MelindaV I was in Vegas last week for CES. Tesla didn't have a booth but did have a Model X at the Panasonic booth and some solar panels to show their Gigafactory partnership with Panasonic. No Model 3s to be found despite every other manufacturer showing off their autonomous tech. BMW had a 7 series at the Intel Display completely decked out with Mobileye cameras tacked everywere (nonfactory).
> 
> I've updated the OP for the new version. I will leave the FM radio activation comment for this version unless anyone else can confirm with came on 48.15 - I would have assumed that others would have made noise as soon as they saw it.
> 
> Another thing that should have been activated with this 50.10 version is the ability to preheat the battery from app that the S/X users can do. Look for the heating symbol over a battery on the app screen. Not sure if this applies to Model 3 as there is no separate battery heating element although it has been speculated that the drive motors can be used for battery heat purposes without active propulsion.
> View attachment 5049
> 
> View attachment 5050


please tell me you went to a Vegas Knights game while in town (although they had most of last week off) : )


----------



## RandyS

Just got 50.10 tonight. Other than the scheduled charging, which has already been mentioned, I discovered something else. When I am playing music from my USB stick, there is a "timeline" that represents the duration of the song. Now you can place your finger on the timeline and drag it to later in the song and the music will shift to that point in the song. 

I can confirm that this feature (already in my Model S) didn't work on the last version of Model 3 software I had....


----------



## Brokedoc

Outdoors said:


> Can we just speak to updates in the Model 3? I get that many/all of us currently have other Tesla's. This is the Model3 owners club correct?
> 
> I just read on about updates in the other cars within the lineup. Then back and forth. Maybe a thread for each update as we see in other forums.
> 
> Not a great first post, but I came here for M3 only or at least a majority. I can get the other stuff elsewhere....


Sounds great! Have you found that 2017.50.10 or 2017.50.11 allows battery warming in the Model 3 like the app suggests?


----------



## garsh

Outdoors said:


> I would repost, but would be pain. Not sure cross posting is ok. Don't want to offend the M3 Mods on the get go.


Cross posting is fine from the mods' point of view.

But as a reader of this forum, I'd rather you just C&P the contents of your post over here. This forum should be able to handle all of the same markup.


----------



## Tonlow

Anyone else got the new update?

*2018.2 oeddd23*


----------



## FunkyJunk

As far as I can tell, 50.11 still doesn't do battery warming.


----------



## Brokedoc

Tonlow said:


> Anyone else got the new update?
> 
> *2018.2 oeddd23*


According to TeslaFi, there are 14 Model 3s currently subscribed. Model 3s currently do not share Firmware builds with S/X and I'm not sure if they will ever share Firmware builds due to the different processors. Currently, I'm denoting the Model 3 builds with an asterisk and I will also bold them. If it seems that Model 3 Firmware will never be shared with Model S/X then I will stop updating non Model 3 builds.

*Current TeslaFi Model 3 vehicles:*
*2017.50.11 13d4a04 - 1 Vehicle*
*2017.50.10 563d37d - 5 Vehicles
2017.48.15 8812942 - 8 Vehicles


*


----------



## LucyferSam

50.11 installed on Blue Liion Friday night after I drove it home Fri. Didn't notice any changes on the interface, but I did notice that Friday driving home with autopilot active it would frequently not detect my hand on the wheel until I applied considerably more force than I normally hold the wheel with, while Sat it never once failed to detect my hand holding it normally.


----------



## Brokedoc

New Build for Model 3 released. 2017.50.12 b707518

Please post if you notice anything new.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> New Build for Model 3 released. 2017.50.12 b707518
> 
> Please post if you notice anything new.


I saw on Electrek a report that the backup camera image is "improved"


----------



## RandyS

I now have 50.12. I have scoured the menus and screen, and I only see one thing that I think MAYBE wasn't there before. In the lower left, where you scroll over to the trip displays, there is now a 3-dot icon above each trip display. When you push on it, it gives you the ability to rename Trip A and/or Trip B. If that was there before, I didn't notice it. Couldn't see anything else different. Not sure about the rear view camera (if it is any better or different). Looks the same to me...So, I'm guessing it was just mostly fixes, etc.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

RandyS said:


> I now have 50.12. I have scoured the menus and screen, and I only see one thing that I think MAYBE wasn't there before. In the lower left, where you scroll over to the trip displays, there is now a 3-dot icon above each trip display. When you push on it, it gives you the ability to rename Trip A and/or Trip B. If that was there before, I didn't notice it. Couldn't see anything else different. Not sure about the rear view camera (if it is any better or different). Looks the same to me...So, I'm guessing it was just mostly fixes, etc.


I noticed the Now You Know guys renaming the trips in a recent video where they tested cold weather range, so I think that was there already.


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I noticed the Now You Know guys renaming the trips in a recent video where they tested cold weather range, so I think that was there already.


A lot of times we're not going to find the things that Tesla tweaked and their release notes are usually worthless. Understandably, Tesla won't say things like "Updated Autopilot to reduce chance of driving off the bridge on I-95"


----------



## RandyS

The release notes that display in my Model S don't show up on my 3 yet...At least I haven't ever seen any release notes pop up...


----------



## LucyferSam

Pretty sure they are not doing release notes for the 3 updates at this point, and the current release listed on Tesla's website is a .48 release. Haven't had enough time to find any changes in the current release, but nothing is immediately obvious (really wishing they would get the option to pre-heat the battery working on the 3, but not there yet)


----------



## Prodigal Son

50.12 doesn't rear-end fire trucks on autopilot. Didn't get a chance to test with 50.11.


----------



## Brokedoc

Prodigal Son said:


> 50.12 doesn't rear-end fire trucks on autopilot. Didn't get a chance to test with 50.11.


Must have also added "not driving into traffic light poles" like the other blue Model 3


----------



## LucyferSam

Not sure if it's the new update or something else going on, but automatic lane change seems completely non-functional on my car at the moment. First time testing it since Sunday and go the update last night. I stopped using it about an hour into my drive on Sun due to it getting a little confused in the rain, but today it doesn't even react when I hit the blinker. Anyone else with the 50.12 update try to use auto lane change today?


----------



## Brett

LucyferSam said:


> it doesn't even react when I hit the blinker


On the S/X there is a software control that turns that feature on/off (not sure about the 3), any chance the update just reset the setting?


----------



## Prodigal Son

LucyferSam said:


> Not sure if it's the new update or something else going on, but automatic lane change seems completely non-functional on my car at the moment. First time testing it since Sunday and go the update last night. I stopped using it about an hour into my drive on Sun due to it getting a little confused in the rain, but today it doesn't even react when I hit the blinker. Anyone else with the 50.12 update try to use auto lane change today?


I'm 99.99% sure I used it on the way to work today. Will test when I leave work shortly and confirm. Were you on a freeway/interstate/etc? It won't do it on local roads.


----------



## LucyferSam

Prodigal Son said:


> I'm 99.99% sure I used it on the way to work today. Will test when I leave work shortly and confirm. Were you on a freeway/interstate/etc? It won't do it on local roads.





Brett said:


> On the S/X there is a software control that turns that feature on/off (not sure about the 3), any chance the update just reset the setting?


I checked the setting for it, and even turned it off and back on to no effect. Going to try rebooting the computer next time I'm out. I was on a section of highway that I used it fine on last weekend so it's definitely a change since then.

Edit: Went out to do some more testing. Figured there was a chance the crud build-up from our winter roads might be interfering, so did a quick wipe down of the sensors, which had no impact. Did a soft reboot (just pressing the steering wheel buttons), still no impact. Did a harder reboot (brakes plus buttons), and for a second I thought it was working again: it changed lanes once just as I got on the highway and was behind someone going slower than my set speed, but as I tried to merge back it did nothing. Manually merged and got further out into an open section with no cars around and couldn't get it to change lanes in either direction again. Would love to hear others experiences to try to understand if this is a general software issue or something with my car.


----------



## Prodigal Son

LucyferSam said:


> Not sure if it's the new update or something else going on, but automatic lane change seems completely non-functional on my car at the moment. First time testing it since Sunday and go the update last night. I stopped using it about an hour into my drive on Sun due to it getting a little confused in the rain, but today it doesn't even react when I hit the blinker. Anyone else with the 50.12 update try to use auto lane change today?


Used it on the way home as promised. Worked fine.


----------



## Vistan

Yesterday afternoon, the 50.12 update was installed in my 4-day old Model 3. Wife and I went out to dinner that evening - when we came back to the car, it did not unlock as I approached with my iPhone. I was able to unlock it through the Tesla app, but when we got in, the car wouldn't start. It stayed in P no matter what I did. Everything else appeared normal. After fooling around with the Tesla app, I got an iPhone dialog box that said I must place the key card on the center console to start the car. I did not have the key card with me! After more button-pushing, I got a dialog box saying to enter my Tesla password and I would then have two minutes to start the car. That worked. - we drove home. What's going on?

Full disclosure: I didn't think of rebooting the car computer.

Vistan


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Vistan said:


> Yesterday afternoon, the 50.12 update was installed in my 4-day old Model 3. Wife and I went out to dinner that evening - when we came back to the car, it did not unlock as I approached with my iPhone. I was able to unlock it through the Tesla app, but when we got in, the car wouldn't start. It stayed in P no matter what I did. Everything else appeared normal. After fooling around with the Tesla app, I got an iPhone dialog box that said I must place the key card on the center console to start the car. I did not have the key card with me! After more button-pushing, I got a dialog box saying to enter my Tesla password and I would then have two minutes to start the car. That worked. - we drove home. What's going on?
> 
> Full disclosure: I didn't think of rebooting the car computer.
> 
> Vistan


Definitely points to the importance of having that key card backup on you!


----------



## Brokedoc

Vistan said:


> Yesterday afternoon, the 50.12 update was installed in my 4-day old Model 3. Wife and I went out to dinner that evening - when we came back to the car, it did not unlock as I approached with my iPhone. I was able to unlock it through the Tesla app, but when we got in, the car wouldn't start. It stayed in P no matter what I did. Everything else appeared normal. After fooling around with the Tesla app, I got an iPhone dialog box that said I must place the key card on the center console to start the car. I did not have the key card with me! After more button-pushing, I got a dialog box saying to enter my Tesla password and I would then have two minutes to start the car. That worked. - we drove home. What's going on?
> 
> Full disclosure: I didn't think of rebooting the car computer.
> 
> Vistan


The car does a complete reboot and self diagnostic with every firmware update. That's why it takes over 2 hrs for the update. If you ever watch the car do an update, you'll see it cycle through all the functions like flashing lights, locking doors, etc. as with any computer, when glitchy, try to reboot.

It's clear from multiple comments that the UI is still VERY glitchy. Everyone getting their 3s now are either employees/family or prior owners so they should have a higher tolerance for Tesla quirkiness. Honestly, I think it would be a mistake for Tesla to release the Model 3 to nonowners now because this level of bugs would generally not be acceptable.

I would watch for a burst of updates to fix these bugs and when Tesla finds a firmware version that is stable, nonowners would get their cars delivered with that version. Then, future updates would get pushed to employees and owners first because of their higher tolerance (and knowledge of reboot processes) and validated before getting pushed to nonowners.


----------



## skygraff

Brokedoc said:


> Honestly, I think it would be a mistake for Tesla to release the Model 3 to nonowners now because this level of bugs would generally not be acceptable.
> 
> I would watch for a burst of updates to fix these bugs and when Tesla finds a firmware version that is stable, nonowners would get their cars delivered with that version. Then, future updates would get pushed to employees and owners first because of their higher tolerance (and knowledge of reboot processes) and validated before getting pushed to nonowners.


I appreciate your opinion but disagree with the conclusion. Non-owner, first day, line standers (pre-reveal) aren't just bystanders who decided to put down $1k on a lark as they were walking by a shiny store. We are mostly Tesla and BEV enthusiasts who either never had the space/need for the larger vehicles or couldn't justify the cost (there are other reasons but we'll stick with the big two). We are typically well informed and quite aware of the OTA evolution that has and will occur with Tesla vehicles. In fact, as non-owners, we may even be more tolerant of delayed features since we don't have direct comparisons to current Tesla models.

The fact that family members of owners and employees have been included in the current deliveries pretty much debunks your premise since many of them are far less fanboyish than those of us who dressed up like Harry Potter in Spock ears to put down the equivalent of an iPhone X on future ownership of the Millenium Falcon sight unseen; just a few of our line-around-the-block peers.

As to the relevant poster's situation, I'm glad the code worked and sorry you didn't have your key card. Still confused about the scenario. Initially, I thought you left it home and walked to dinner but it seems like you drove it to dinner. Did you tell it to do the firmware update while you ate or did it initiate that on its own (didn't think it would do that)? Was it plugged in at the restaurant? Most stories I've heard about updates, people say to do them at home when you don't have immediate need for the car.

Anyway, glad it worked out and thanks for sharing the experience for us non-owners. Congrats on being one of the lucky and tolerant few!


----------



## LucyferSam

Vistan said:


> Yesterday afternoon, the 50.12 update was installed in my 4-day old Model 3. Wife and I went out to dinner that evening - when we came back to the car, it did not unlock as I approached with my iPhone. I was able to unlock it through the Tesla app, but when we got in, the car wouldn't start. It stayed in P no matter what I did. Everything else appeared normal. After fooling around with the Tesla app, I got an iPhone dialog box that said I must place the key card on the center console to start the car. I did not have the key card with me! After more button-pushing, I got a dialog box saying to enter my Tesla password and I would then have two minutes to start the car. That worked. - we drove home. What's going on?
> 
> Full disclosure: I didn't think of rebooting the car computer.
> 
> Vistan


I had a similar issue a few days after getting my car, I couldn't get the phone key to work at all. I'm on android, so I don't know if there is a similar setting on an iphone, but on TMC I found someone suggesting to change the app settings for the Tesla app to allow it to modify system settings and I haven't had any issue since.


----------



## LucyferSam

Prodigal Son said:


> Used it on the way home as promised. Worked fine.


Thanks, I'll have to run some more tests today then.


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> prior owners so they should have a higher tolerance for Tesla quirkiness


if that were the case, we would not be inundated by complaints about every minor issue


----------



## LucyferSam

MelindaV said:


> if that were the case, we would not be inundated by complaints about every minor issue


Heh, I think it's still true about the vast majority of owners. I'd guess the percentage of non-owners who would complain heavily to Tesla and find their way to these forums is a lot higher than that of current owners, so hopefully they can get a few more of these quirks worked out before non-owner deliveries start (or just imagine how tense some of these forums might get!).


----------



## LucyferSam

Update on the auto lane change after some more testing: It is definitely a change from last week, but I don't know if it's from the update or the NN in the autopilot software - it has changed the classification of the stretch of highway I was testing it on to lock out the auto lane change. I've been testing it on a stretch of US 30 that has cross streets rather than entrance and exit ramps, and the one time I got it to work yesterday was just as I merged on using the last entrance before it switches to from ramps to cross streets so it must not have changed the categorization yet. Last weekend lane change worked with no issues on that stretch when I took a friend out on a test ride, so I don't know if it was me driving it and it then detecting the cross streets that changed the category or a general map update. Regardless, it's an interesting change and probably for the better as I'm not sure it's a good idea to use even lane-keeping on that type of highway due to the potential for accidents if you are not paying attention (I've only been using it there when demonstrating it because it is so close to both work and home, wouldn't use it if I was going a long distance on it).


----------



## Brokedoc

skygraff said:


> I appreciate your opinion but disagree with the conclusion. Non-owner, first day, line standers (pre-reveal) aren't just bystanders who decided to put down $1k on a lark as they were walking by a shiny store. We are mostly Tesla and BEV enthusiasts who either never had the space/need for the larger vehicles or couldn't justify the cost (there are other reasons but we'll stick with the big two). We are typically well informed and quite aware of the OTA evolution that has and will occur with Tesla vehicles. In fact, as non-owners, we may even be more tolerant of delayed features since we don't have direct comparisons to current Tesla models.
> 
> The fact that family members of owners and employees have been included in the current deliveries pretty much debunks your premise since many of them are far less fanboyish than those of us who dressed up like Harry Potter in Spock ears to put down the equivalent of an iPhone X on future ownership of the Millenium Falcon sight unseen; just a few of our line-around-the-block peers.
> 
> As to the relevant poster's situation, I'm glad the code worked and sorry you didn't have your key card. Still confused about the scenario. Initially, I thought you left it home and walked to dinner but it seems like you drove it to dinner. Did you tell it to do the firmware update while you ate or did it initiate that on its own (didn't think it would do that)? Was it plugged in at the restaurant? Most stories I've heard about updates, people say to do them at home when you don't have immediate need for the car.
> 
> Anyway, glad it worked out and thanks for sharing the experience for us non-owners. Congrats on being one of the lucky and tolerant few!


The primary demographic of most current Tesla S/X owners is successful, affluent tech savvy 30-60 year olds. If you can buy an S or X, you can also buy a Mercedes S class or BMW 7 series but choose instead to be an early adopter in an unproven company. After getting your S or X you are wowed by the tech but your friend or colleagues point out all the deficiencies when they compare it to their cars. You wonder why it took 1 1/2 years to get auto wipers in a luxury car. You wonder why the rear passengers get dripped on when you open the fancy falcon wing doors when the car is wet. And you wonder why the car needs reboots all the time and the streaming radio stops to buffer constantly.

Then, despite this experience, you decide to put more money down to buy a car that has been built from scratch and costs 1/3 as much. Most current owners realize they will not be getting a car in the same league as the S/X and already know the limitations of the Level 2 Autopilot system. (Audi and Cadillac have autonomous systems that are considered Level 3) As much as I appreciate the excitement of nonowners placing deposits on this car sight unseen, I feel that many of them will be buying the most expensive car that they have ever purchased and expect it to work flawlessly like an iPhone and be intuitive so you don't need to read manuals or belong to a forum to learn features and functions. I promise you these people will be disappointed. In a few months, this forum will be filled with many of those experiences and disappointments. The complaints about the stiff ride will increase as many people are moving up from their cushy Toyota or Honda or whatever non sporty family car. There will be complaints about Tesla's inability to service their vehicle quickly because their logistics are overwhelmed and complaints that they can't get nice loaner cars that they would have been able to get if they had bought a $40k BMW instead. This is the reality that I foresee.


----------



## skygraff

Brokedoc said:


> The primary demographic of most current Tesla S/X owners is successful, affluent tech savvy 30-60 year olds. If you can buy an S or X, you can also buy a Mercedes S class or BMW 7 series but choose instead to be an early adopter in an unproven company. After getting your S or X you are wowed by the tech but your friend or colleagues point out all the deficiencies when they compare it to their cars. You wonder why it took 1 1/2 years to get auto wipers in a luxury car. You wonder why the rear passengers get dripped on when you open the fancy falcon wing doors when the car is wet. And you wonder why the car needs reboots all the time and the streaming radio stops to buffer constantly.
> 
> Then, despite this experience, you decide to put more money down to buy a car that has been built from scratch and costs 1/3 as much. Most current owners realize they will not be getting a car in the same league as the S/X and already know the limitations of the Level 2 Autopilot system. (Audi and Cadillac have autonomous systems that are considered Level 3) As much as I appreciate the excitement of nonowners placing deposits on this car sight unseen, I feel that many of them will be buying the most expensive car that they have ever purchased and expect it to work flawlessly like an iPhone and be intuitive so you don't need to read manuals or belong to a forum to learn features and functions. I promise you these people will be disappointed. In a few months, this forum will be filled with many of those experiences and disappointments. The complaints about the stiff ride will increase as many people are moving up from their cushy Toyota or Honda or whatever non sporty family car. There will be complaints about Tesla's inability to service their vehicle quickly because their logistics are overwhelmed and complaints that they can't get nice loaner cars that they would have been able to get if they had bought a $40k BMW instead. This is the reality that I foresee.


I believe we see things from a different point of view.

There will always be idiots in any group and there will always be rational minded people in the same group (depending on sample size, of course). To assume the rich or large garaged skew more toward the latter is syllogistic fallacy just as much as assuming the former trends higher among the rest of us who can afford and fit a Model 3. A bell curve is probably as good a model as a Venn diagram and, in either case, there are extremes but the majority (or intersection) consists of like-minded people on board with the Tesla mission and familiar with the beta-test-in-the-field methodology.

I think this is especially true of the people who stood in line before the reveal (whether owners or non).

Fortunately for everyone involved, neither of us makes policy for Tesla.

Off to decide if my inner pyro intersects with my my inner mole-man.


----------



## TesLou

Brokedoc said:


> Most current owners realize they will not be getting a car in the same league as the S/X and already know the limitations of the Level 2 Autopilot system. (Audi and Cadillac have autonomous systems that are considered Level 3)


Audi's and Cadillac's so-called Level 3 autonomy is similar to the Level 3 automomy of those go-carts you ride at Disney World. You know, the ones that run around the track within the rail to keep you from going off the track? Only available on certain roads at certain speeds under certain conditions.


----------



## Brokedoc

TesLou said:


> Audi's and Cadillac's so-called Level 3 autonomy is similar to the Level 3 automomy of those go-carts you ride at Disney World. You know, the ones that run around the track within the rail to keep you from going off the track? Only available on certain roads at certain speeds under certain conditions.


You are absolutely right. Same with Google and most of the other systems more advanced than Tesla. Elon is thinking outside of the box and crossing many lines that typical car makers are unwilling to cross. The standard car companies test the crap out of their systems before releasing their technology whereas Tesla releases beta versions and uses their installed base to gather massive amounts of data for rapid refinements. Theoretically, Elon will reach widespread level 5 faster worldwide whereas the establishment will reach level 5 faster in controlled, limited geographic locations. The main difference is Elon has to be very careful nobody gets hurt doing the beta testing for him. Unfortunately, Elon can not control the intelligence or reflexes of the customers that buy and drive his cars.



skygraff said:


> I believe we see things from a different point of view.
> 
> There will always be idiots in any group and there will always be rational minded people in the same group (depending on sample size, of course). To assume the rich or large garaged skew more toward the latter is syllogistic fallacy just as much as assuming the former trends higher among the rest of us who can afford and fit a Model 3. A bell curve is probably as good a model as a Venn diagram and, in either case, there are extremes but the majority (or intersection) consists of like-minded people on board with the Tesla mission and familiar with the beta-test-in-the-field methodology.
> 
> I think this is especially true of the people who stood in line before the reveal (whether owners or non).
> 
> Fortunately for everyone involved, neither of us makes policy for Tesla.
> 
> Off to decide if my inner pyro intersects with my my inner mole-man.


I completely agree with you that there will always be people wired to see the glass as half full or the glass as half empty and both of them will be right.

And every now and then a Steve Jobs or Elon Musk comes along and asks "Why the hell is that glass there? Let's make it a vase and fill it with water and pretty flowers and put in an automatic watering system with WiFi connectivity. And it better be done in 5 minutes or someone's gonna get fired!"


----------



## Marco Papa

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's correct.
> 
> It's an option you can disable if you do like to manually control them.


BTW, the Owner manual tells to turn off the feature BEFORE going through a car wash.


----------



## Marco Papa

Brokedoc said:


> Must have also added "not driving into traffic light poles" like the other blue Model 3


That one was in Redondo Beach, CA at PCH & Avenue H. I guess we have the "remaining" Model 3 in Redondo Beach.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Marco Papa said:


> BTW, the Owner manual tells to turn off the feature BEFORE going through a car wash.


The manual should say "Don't take your baby through a car wash"


----------



## TesLou

My current vehicles bears the scars of taking it it through a place called “Best Car Wash”, ironically. If that was the best, I want no part in drive-thru washes. Never again. The 3 will get nothing but hand washes with kid gloves.


----------



## Brokedoc

New release today. 2017.50.13 550ee35

Keep your eyes peeled for changes. Curious to see that Tesla hasn't updated the Model 3 UI versions to 2018 nomenclature yet. The 2018 builds for the S/X did not appear to have any drastic improvements over 2017 so I would have thought that the Model 3 build numbers would have switched over also.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Brokedoc said:


> New release today. 2017.50.13 550ee35
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for changes. Curious to see that Tesla hasn't updated the Model 3 UI versions to 2018 nomenclature yet. The 2018 builds for the S/X did not appear to have any drastic improvements over 2017 so I would have thought that the Model 3 build numbers would have switched over also.


Just means it's a further revision of the same update. Probably a minor bugfix or whatever.


----------



## sdmodel3

Just installed 2017.51 e254f92... no notes but most likely bug fixes. I was experiencing issues with the phone not being recognized as key and no scheduled charging. Have been receiving “charging port issue” notifications for the last two weeks. Finally called it in. After that, the build was pushed out to the car and got a call for a tech to come check and on the charging port. Nothing but great response from Tesla tech team so far.


----------



## msjulie

No way to locally force an update is there.. ?


----------



## Brokedoc

msjulie said:


> No way to locally force an update is there.. ?


Nope. Service centers can do it during a service but won't do it for you just because you asked.

Some people have noticed parking close to the service center or supercharging at the service center happens to coincide with or triggers an update. FWIW, I've tried to trigger updates by supercharging at the service center and I haven't been successful yet.


----------



## FunkyJunk

I also have 2017.51 now. Haven’t driven it yet, just a data point.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Just got an update notification but the car is at service center. The curiosity is killing me.


----------



## sdmodel3

Received a call from Tesla Support checking on how the update went. Asked if there was any new enhancements... nope. All bug fixes and making sure my scheduled charging was working (which it is). Nothing exciting in .51 - Sorry PS.. don’t loose any sleep ;-)


----------



## mbrucem

Service Center in MN told me that they are working to align S/X/3 all on the same software and that one update eventually will go to all cars in the fleet at the same time. They went on to tell me that there will be many updates w/fixes so there will be no visible changes as they move towards this. Issues being fixed according to them:

- Phone not recognized as key
- Music needing to be reset after leaving Service Center (which are geo-fenced)
- Updates to geo-fence around Service Center (which stops our ability to honk horn, flash lights, summon, etc. while work being done.
- Drastic temp changes (fast drop) turning off 12V and other issues with cold driving
- Other reliability and tweaks (like auto wipers being too sensitive - don't forget to turn them off before washing).

I am sure there are more, but they don't have the full list of updates... but none will be visible to us.


----------



## Brokedoc

mbrucem said:


> - Updates to geo-fence around Service Center (which stops our ability to honk horn, flash lights, summon, etc. while work being done.


What if the service is slow and I WANT to honk at them?!?!


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> What if the service is slow and I WANT to honk at them?!?!


you will annoy the guy working on fixing your car. is that really something you want to do?


----------



## Prodigal Son

mbrucem said:


> Service Center in MN told me that they are working to align S/X/3 all on the same software and that one update eventually will go to all cars in the fleet at the same time. They went on to tell me that there will be many updates w/fixes so there will be no visible changes as they move towards this. Issues being fixed according to them:
> 
> - Phone not recognized as key
> - Music needing to be reset after leaving Service Center (which are geo-fenced)
> - Updates to geo-fence around Service Center (which stops our ability to honk horn, flash lights, summon, etc. while work being done.
> - Drastic temp changes (fast drop) turning off 12V and other issues with cold driving
> - Other reliability and tweaks (like auto wipers being too sensitive - don't forget to turn them off before washing).
> 
> I am sure there are more, but they don't have the full list of updates... but none will be visible to us.


That would be fairly impressive given the wildly different hardware architecture platforms that the 3 vs S&X run on. Not just the screen setup, but the underlying CPU and such. That's not dissimilar to saying you're going to have one update go to Macs and iPads.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Brokedoc said:


> What if the service is slow and I WANT to honk at them?!?!


When I was leaving the house this morning, I yelled "HEY SIRI I'M LEAVING" at my old phone so she'd unlock the car (so I can unplug the charger) and start climate control, then remembered the car is at the service center.


----------



## Brokedoc

Prodigal Son said:


> When I was leaving the house this morning, I yelled "HEY SIRI I'M LEAVING" at my old phone so she'd unlock the car (so I can unplug the charger) and start climate control, then remembered the car is at the service center.


Thankfully the SC disables remote access controls when you drop the car off otherwise you may have electrocuted your friendly service technician.


----------



## sdmodel3

Quick update I found on the .51 build. They fixed the "Easy Entry" on park. Instead, it goes to "Easy Entry" when you release the seatbelt which is a huge improvement. Easy Entry, on Park was annoying as heck.


----------



## Prodigal Son

sdmodel3 said:


> Quick update I found on the .51 build. They fixed the "Easy Entry" on park. Instead, it goes to "Easy Entry" when you release the seatbelt which is a huge improvement. Easy Entry, on Park was annoying as heck.


That was present in .50 as well


----------



## sdmodel3

Prodigal Son said:


> That was present in .50 as well


 Thanks.. I was on 48 before the update to .51. I've been missing out!!


----------



## Prodigal Son

Brokedoc said:


> Thankfully the SC disables remote access controls when you drop the car off otherwise you may have electrocuted your friendly service technician.


I don't think the geofencing works on the 3. I'm still getting HomeKit notifications when they lock or unlock the car, and I remotely disabled Valet mode for them when they needed it off to test something. Hell, even changed the charging limit last night when it was plugged in


----------



## gaswalla

Got 50.13 550ee35. 
I now see measurements from the parking sensors when close to an object (Eg. 22 inches, 20 inches...). I don't remember seeing that detail before.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

gaswalla said:


> Got 50.13 550ee35.
> I now see measurements from the parking sensors when close to an object (Eg. 22 inches, 20 inches...). I don't remember seeing that detail before.


I need to double check as my car has that and I could have sworn I was on 50.11.

Could be wrong...

Will update and confirm soon.

EDIT - I was wrong, my car was delivered with 50.13.


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I need to double check as my car has that and I could have sworn I was on 50.11.
> 
> Could be wrong...
> 
> Will update and confirm soon.
> 
> EDIT - I was wrong, my car was delivered with 50.13.


I definitely had that with 50.11


----------



## Brokedoc

Prodigal Son said:


> I definitely had that with 50.11


Thanks. OP updated.

Interestingly, build 2017.51 e254f92 was reported on Tuesday and 2018.4.6 was reported on Model 3s yesterday on EV-FW. Neither have popped up on Teslafi which has 22 Model 3s registered and 2017.51 never popped up in EV-FW database. Just goes to show the lack of pattern to FW updates. My MX is still on 2017.50.3 which is 5 versions ago.


----------



## teslarob

I'm now on 2018.4.6 9a47df4. Release notes, Owners Manual, wow!! Feeling more like a Model S  Also, there's an additional feature for "Key Management", so you can see what keys/phones are connected to the car. I'm also told there's better UI functionality for the wipers, but it's not raining now so I haven't tested it out yet...


----------



## sdmodel3

See included screenshot - Here is the update on the app with 2018.4. Released today (2/10). Can anyone confirm the new heating controls apply to the 3 with the 2018.4 build? That would help confirm if there is a heated wheel and backseat?


----------



## Maevra

sdmodel3 said:


> See included screenshot - Here is the update on the app with 2018.4. Released today (2/10). Can anyone confirm the new heating controls apply to the 3 with the 2018.4 build? That would help confirm if there is a heated wheel and backseat?


Regarding pre-conditioning the seats, I think we'd only see that if a Model 3 owner in colder climates posts a screenshot of pre-conditioning. It doesn't show anything different on my app right now.

This does NOT mean we get the heated rear seats UI though far as I can tell.


----------



## blavenn

Still on 50.12 here


----------



## Maevra

Just to add more info here, this is the new UI for the wipers. We get more granular control for manual swipes.


----------



## Bokonon

Maevra said:


> Just to add more info here, this is the new UI for the wipers. We get more granular control for manual swipes.
> View attachment 5696


Very nice!

One clarification.... Does "Auto" only apply to the far-right slider position, and positions 1 - 4 are manual wiper speeds? Or are positions 1 - 5 all "Auto" with different sensitivity levels? Seems like you're suggesting it's the first one, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## Maevra

Bokonon said:


> Very nice!
> 
> One clarification.... Does "Auto" only apply to the far-right slider position, and positions 1 - 4 are manual wiper speeds? Or are positions 1 - 5 all "Auto" with different sensitivity levels? Seems like you're suggesting it's the first one, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks!


Good question! Seems like 1-4 is manual and the far right is just regular "auto" mode, but don't quote me on that as we haven't had rain so can't test that bit. But the manual range is pretty good IMO:

1- one swipe maybe every 5+ seconds? (don't know for sure I got impatient and didn't wait long enough)
2- swipe every 2 seconds
3- swipe every second
4- continuous swipes


----------



## Bokonon

Maevra said:


> Good question! Seems like 1-4 is manual and the far right is just regular "auto" mode, but don't quote me on that as we haven't had rain so can't test that bit. But the manual range is pretty good IMO:
> 
> 1- one swipe maybe every 5+ seconds? (don't know for sure I got impatient and didn't wait long enough)
> 2- swipe every 2 seconds
> 3- swipe every second
> 4- continuous swipes


Got it -- thanks for testing those settings out. I imagine those intervals should work for most people... and hey, if they don't, it's just software so Tesla can change it!

I'm glad they addressed the wiper controls sooner than later. A few months ago, when this update was just a twinkle in Elon's eye, I made the mistake of warning my wife that she wouldn't like the wiper controls.... and then made the even bigger mistake of actually describing how they worked to her . Her reaction was, understandably, "WHHHYYYYY?!?!" But with this new UI, she'll now have at LEAST as many wiper options as she has on her aging Subaru, so hopefully that will count for something. 

I'll be curious to see how easy it is to adjust the wipers on the touch screen while actually driving in rain. Typically, one pays closer attention to the road in wet conditions, which (for me at least) narrows peripheral vision considerably. Ideally, it would be nice to attach a voice command to the wipers, so you could just say, "Wiper Level Four" or "Wiper Level Auto" without taking your hands off the wheel and eyes off the road.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Just to add more info here, this is the new UI for the wipers. We get more granular control for manual swipes.
> View attachment 5696


Cool -- I'm ready for my update!


----------



## blavenn

Still waiting on mine. 50.12 here


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Cool -- I'm ready for my update!


Ok....fine.... I wasn't going to share my secret dance but if you can't wait for an update, doing this in the Service Center parking lot while wearing only an adult diaper usually gets the staff's attention....


----------



## Spiffywerks

When I picked up my M3 on 2-10-18, Saturday, it had a notice for the update. I forgot to note what I was on at the time.

Prior to the update I was having a couple problems that seemed to have been fixed.

1. Car was pulling to the right. I had only driven about 120 miles total on the car before updating, and after the update it seemed to go away.

2. Profile setting on mirrors. I’m a tall guy (6’3”) and my eye level is probably about 6” or less from the roof, so I have the mirrors angled kind of high for me. When I’d save where it worked for me, after getting in and out of the car, the mirrors would not go back to the spot I saved it, so I kept having to adjust it every time I got in the car. After the update I stopped having this issue.


----------



## Maevra

Small but very much welcome tweak to the odometer/efficiency screen:

The trip meter always used to default to the top (Trip A, Trip B, etc.) after swiping away from the screen, which was a bit annoying as I prefer having the trip meter always display the "since last time car was driven" tracker instead of the Trip A/Trip B defaults.

Now the UI remembers your preference and stays there! Small thing but such a time saver.


----------



## Brokedoc

It's been more than 60 days since my last UI update and another build was released this morning so I'm officially 5 versions behind. The new features regarding memory for heated steering wheel and preconditioning of heated seats would come in really handy for me especially with more snow projected for tomorrow. I wasn't sure if my Tesla was "stuck" on an old UI or something so yesterday I messaged in the MyTesla General Support window asking someone to look into it. Today, a service advisor from my local Service Center called me and said he would push out an OTA to me right now!

I wouldn't do this regularly but I think 60 days with major new features pending was a good reason to ask them and I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it was. No naked parking lot dancing required!


----------



## LucyferSam

Brokedoc said:


> It's been more than 60 days since my last UI update and another build was released this morning so I'm officially 5 versions behind. The new features regarding memory for heated steering wheel and preconditioning of heated seats would come in really handy for me especially with more snow projected for tomorrow. I wasn't sure if my Tesla was "stuck" on an old UI or something so yesterday I messaged in the MyTesla General Support window asking someone to look into it. Today, a service advisor from my local Service Center called me and said he would push out an OTA to me right now!
> 
> I wouldn't do this regularly but I think 60 days with major new features pending was a good reason to ask them and I'm pleasantly surprised by how easy it was. No naked parking lot dancing required!


Hmm, tempting to try that, though given its supposed to be reasonably warm here this weekend and I'm fewer versions behind I'll hold out a little longer before asking about an update. What version does this put your car on?


----------



## skygraff

So, maybe this is the wrong thread but I figured it was a UI thing.

After ruminating on this for a while, I had a trigger moment when listening to the Teslas & Coffee talk. If the turn-by-turn UI is as difficult as people say and Tesla doesn't want to move it over the status (shrinking the car or having it pop up when needed) side while driving, how would you guys (particularly those who have the 3 already) feel about a horizontal "tray" of turn-by-turn directions which would scroll from right to left rather than bottom to top? I'm envisioning slightly larger squares with the info (maybe even somewhat more graphical than text driven) in a space about the same size as the first level music control pop up. The music controls could still pop up when needed and maybe the TbT info could slide up or shrink vs be obscured. It could also be designed to minimize when there's no turns coming up for a set amount of time then pop up as turns (or other info - Waze style) deserves driver attention. It could also shrink horizontally as you get closer to your destination (fewer turns) and the map expands for more detail.

If your next turn or two we're just to the left of the status third, would that make it more usable and comfortable to you?

If so, maybe somebody with the ear of Tesla could pass along the suggestion.


----------



## Brokedoc

LucyferSam said:


> Hmm, tempting to try that, though given its supposed to be reasonably warm here this weekend and I'm fewer versions behind I'll hold out a little longer before asking about an update. What version does this put your car on?


I received the download soon after the service center called me but I didn't have 1.5 hrs to perform the install until I got home late last night. It's the newest version for Model X. 2018.6.


----------



## TrevP

skygraff said:


> So, maybe this is the wrong thread but I figured it was a UI thing.
> 
> After ruminating on this for a while, I had a trigger moment when listening to the Teslas & Coffee talk. If the turn-by-turn UI is as difficult as people say and Tesla doesn't want to move it over the status (shrinking the car or having it pop up when needed) side while driving, how would you guys (particularly those who have the 3 already) feel about a horizontal "tray" of turn-by-turn directions which would scroll from right to left rather than bottom to top? I'm envisioning slightly larger squares with the info (maybe even somewhat more graphical than text driven) in a space about the same size as the first level music control pop up. The music controls could still pop up when needed and maybe the TbT info could slide up or shrink vs be obscured. It could also be designed to minimize when there's no turns coming up for a set amount of time then pop up as turns (or other info - Waze style) deserves driver attention. It could also shrink horizontally as you get closer to your destination (fewer turns) and the map expands for more detail.
> 
> If your next turn or two we're just to the left of the status third, would that make it more usable and comfortable to you?
> 
> If so, maybe somebody with the ear of Tesla could pass along the suggestion.


Have you tried pressing the voice button and saying "submit big report"? Curious to see if it works on the 3. If it does I'd use to the send them a suggestion. Might get more attention...??


----------



## RandyS

On 2018.4.6...somewhere in the last update or two, they made the tic-tic volume on the turn signal quite a bit louder...


----------



## skygraff

TrevP said:


> Have you tried pressing the voice button and saying "submit big report"? Curious to see if it works on the 3. If it does I'd use to the send them a suggestion. Might get more attention...??


Oh, Trev, wish that I could but still just a reservationist for now.

I'm not sure it's a good suggestion which is why I wanted to ask those who've got or have driven the 3 and have noticed a problem with the TbT position. Is that an option you might have been comfortable with when you drove it?

When I finally get mine, I'll see how I feel about it and follow your advice.

Thanks!


----------



## mbrucem

I am still on 2017.50.12 version software. Some newer MN cars in 2018. Any other December deliveries still on old? The new allows control of heated seats and defrost.


----------



## msjulie

Mine also though it has finally indicated there's an update to install so will hopefully do that soon


----------



## msjulie

My car got an update today but it’s still 2017,50 and .12 just went to .13. Seems odd


----------



## msjulie

Now I have 2017.50.13 My car’s vin is 46xx. The release strategy is even less clear to me now...


----------



## PatrickM

I'm on 2017.50.12. My VIN is 54xx. How do you even know there is an update to install, when there is an update to install?


----------



## RandyS

You will get an alert icon when a new software update is downloaded and ready to install on the top of the screen (your Tesla app will also eventually alert you).

But probably the way that I find out about a new update the most is getting in the car and getting the "time to install" popup window where you can schedule the time to install the update or wait.


----------



## mbrucem

I received the 2017.50.13 last night with no visible changes (VIN 18XX). Other in MN have 2018.4 and 2018.6. I know that these are done in batches, but seems we are still way behind. Features like auto seat warmers and defrost are in the 2018.4 and newer...


----------



## Brokedoc

msjulie said:


> My car got an update today but it's still 2017,50 and .12 just went to .13. Seems odd


As much as it doesn't make sense, it can always be worse. According to Teslafi, some poor Model 3 owner in Kansas just got upgraded to 2017.50.2 yesterday.

*BTW - newest build is now 2018.4.8 9b31a91 and was installed on a Model 3 on 2/18/18. Keep your eyes open for any tweaks.*


----------



## msjulie

Brokedoc said:


> As much as it doesn't make sense, it can always be worse. According to Teslafi, some poor Model 3 owner in Kansas just got upgraded to 2017.50.2 yesterday.
> 
> *BTW - newest build is now 2018.4.8 9b31a91 and was installed on a Model 3 on 2/18/18. Keep your eyes open for any tweaks.*


Did you also purchase auto pilot and/or fully self driving? Tesla is telling me my car has the latest for it - vin 42XX w/o those software features enabled. Seems odd to me...


----------



## Brokedoc

For those on older UI versions, I am living proof to be careful what you wish for.

As I posted earlier, I requested for the SC to push an update to my Model X which was running 5 versions behind. They pushed 2018.6 late last week which allowed me to have the steering wheel heater presets which was nice. But now my autopark/summon is buggy and I can't pull my car into the tight spot in my garage without multiple tries. 2018.6 updates were suspended over the weekend and the new version for S/X is now 2018.6.1.

So for those Model 3 users that are still on older 2017.50.x or other older versions, don't be upset that you're not a guinea pig....


----------



## Maevra

Brokedoc said:


> As much as it doesn't make sense, it can always be worse. According to Teslafi, some poor Model 3 owner in Kansas just got upgraded to 2017.50.2 yesterday.
> 
> *BTW - newest build is now 2018.4.8 9b31a91 and was installed on a Model 3 on 2/18/18. Keep your eyes open for any tweaks.*


No big changes far as I can tell. Received it recently. Release notes are still from the last 2018.4.6 update, so perhaps it's just bug fixes/little things.


----------



## Love

mbrucem said:


> I received the 2017.50.13 last night with no visible changes (VIN 18XX). Other in MN have 2018.4 and 2018.6. I know that these are done in batches, but seems we are still way behind. Features like auto seat warmers and defrost are in the 2018.4 and newer...


For what it's worth, I picked up my car a little over a week ago now (Feb. 10th) with 2017.50.13 and haven't had any updates yet, so maybe a Midwest delay to anything higher?

I wonder if they'll do any updates when they have it this weekend (picking it up Friday to address the small issues we found at delivery).

Edit to add: my wife does the beta stuff with her Apple products...I steer clear of all of that, I'm good with whenever things get sent my way


----------



## Prodigal Son

Lovesword said:


> For what it's worth, I picked up my car a little over a week ago now (Feb. 10th) with 2017.50.13 and haven't had any updates yet, so maybe a Midwest delay to anything higher?
> 
> I wonder if they'll do any updates when they have it this weekend (picking it up Friday to address the small issues we found at delivery).
> 
> Edit to add: my wife does the beta stuff with her Apple products...I steer clear of all of that, I'm good with whenever things get sent my way


I was one of the first if not the first to get 2017.50.12, and service center put on 50.13 a couple of weeks ago. Haven't seen 2018.4.x yet. If there's any rhyme or reason behind how they pick cars for updates, I'm very curious what it is.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> For what it's worth, I picked up my car a little over a week ago now (Feb. 10th) with 2017.50.13 and haven't had any updates yet, so maybe a Midwest delay to anything higher?
> 
> I wonder if they'll do any updates when they have it this weekend (picking it up Friday to address the small issues we found at delivery).
> 
> Edit to add: my wife does the beta stuff with her Apple products...I steer clear of all of that, I'm good with whenever things get sent my way


Same for me ... delivery 14 days ago with 50.13 and I still have it.


----------



## FunkyJunk

I'm still sitting here with 2017.51 fwiw.

I'd be satisfied with an update to the phone app, honestly. I'm on Android and the current app broke the phone-as-key functionality. (According to the service center)


----------



## iluvmacs

Lovesword said:


> For what it's worth, I picked up my car a little over a week ago now (Feb. 10th) with 2017.50.13 and haven't had any updates yet, so maybe a Midwest delay to anything higher?


I just got pushed 2018.4.8 last night, and I'm in Wisconsin...
Car was delivered with 2018.4.6 on 2/15.


----------



## MyBluBu

I received a notice on the Tesla app that I had an update available for my Model 3. It was interesting since just 2 days ago I was at the SC and they installed the latest version of firmware 18.4.6. Anyway, installed 2018.4.8 9b31a91 last night and the release notes mentioned a few things:

Access the Owner's Manual from the touchscreen 
Manage your phone keys
Tire Pressure Units


----------



## Brokedoc

MyBluBu said:


> I received a notice on the Tesla app that I had an update available for my Model 3. It was interesting since just 2 days ago I was at the SC and they installed the latest version of firmware 18.4.6. Anyway, installed 2018.4.8 9b31a91 last night and the release notes mentioned a few things:
> 
> Access the Owner's Manual from the touchscreen
> Manage your phone keys
> Tire Pressure Units


Those are the same release notes from 2018.4.6. Tesla doesn't update release notes with every new build. (I wish they would!)


----------



## ng0

I really hope they release that huge Nav update Musk promised!


----------



## Prodigal Son

ng0 said:


> I really hope they release that huge Nav update Musk promised!


Nav is "fine" for me currently, what I want most of all in terms of software updates are wifi, summon and ability to assign autopilot speed and follow distance to the right scroll wheel.


----------



## Love

I’d like the phone as key (all platforms) to be less buggy. Nothing sucks like standing next to my car in below freezing temps wondering if it’s going to unlock anytime soon.

I had a ticking feedback type noise from my speakers intermittently today that overrode all other sounds (buckle seatbelt chime for example) until I two scroll reset. Small bugs like that being worked out are areas I’d enjoy seeing.


----------



## mbrucem

I spoke to the Service Center - they told me that the 2018 software was RECALLED. 2017.50.13 is the latest.


----------



## Brokedoc

mbrucem said:


> I spoke to the Service Center - they told me that the 2018 software was RECALLED. 2017.50.13 is the latest.


I haven't seen Tesla "recall" a UI version before. With their rollout strategy, if a new release is buggy, they will halt further rollouts and try to release a new version quickly to get people off the buggy version. I've never seen someone go backwards in UI version.

For example, I got 2018.6 on Friday last week and lost the ability to reliably summon into my tight garage and also had a REALLY annoying feedback loop noise that I couldn't get rid of without rebooting my computer. 2018.6 Distribution was stopped over the weekend and I was pushed 2018.6.1 on Tuesday night.

Looking at Teslafi, Current Model 3 UI distribution for 29 registered cars is:

2018.4.8: Four cars
2018.4.6: Three cars
2017.51: One car
2017.15.13: Eight cars
2017.50.12: Thirteen cars


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mbrucem said:


> I spoke to the Service Center - they told me that the 2018 software was RECALLED. 2017.50.13 is the latest.


Yes I have the latest update lol


----------



## Maevra

I don't think Tesla has ever done a "recall/rollback" of firmware. They release new updates to fix bugs in previous versions.

Latest updates on ours was:

48.x
50.12
50.13
2018.4.6
now currently on 4.8


----------



## Brokedoc

mbrucem said:


> I spoke to the Service Center - they told me that the 2018 software was RECALLED. 2017.50.13 is the latest.


I don't want to say that the SC rep lied to you but what they told you is completely inaccurate.

Teslafi uploads their database in real-time based on Tesla's API.
Two Model 3s got 2018.4.8 today, one got it yesterday and two got it on 2/21.
And their numbers are from their very limited registration of 29 Model 3s.

As more people get their Model 3s, there will be more subscribed to TeslaFi. It's very useful for people who need ultra detailed usage information like business travel miles and it's also very useful for Software guys like @JWardell or @Bokonon that would love to see the code line by line. Even without release notes, I've seen guys pick apart setting changes through the API that are very useful.


----------



## Bokonon

Brokedoc said:


> As more people get their Model 3s, there will be more subscribed to TeslaFi. It's very useful for people who need ultra detailed usage information like business travel miles and it's also very useful for Software guys like @JWardell or @Bokonon that would love to see the code line by line. Even without release notes, I've seen guys pick apart setting changes through the API that are very useful.


Noted! Nice to know what I'll be doing with my life after I take delivery. Other than driving, of course.


----------



## JWardell

Bokonon said:


> Noted! Nice to know what I'll be doing with my life after I take delivery. Other than driving, of course.


He's right, though...I have lots of CAN tools to hit this baby with, if only I could get one in my driveway!


----------



## Bokonon

JWardell said:


> He's right, though...I have lots of CAN tools to hit this baby with, if only I could get one in my driveway!


Nice, you're going to have show me how those work!


----------



## JWardell

Bokonon said:


> Nice, you're going to have show me how those work!


I probably need to find a forum if not here where a few of us around the world can bang heads together to decode message, no doubt many are in common with other Teslas. Then I can maybe make some kind of Arduino thing to have some fun with them. A HUD with tons of nerd gauges might be a fun goal...


----------



## FunkyJunk

FYI, I have my car in the shop right now. They just updated my firmware to 2018.4.8, which seems to refute the above report that the firmware was reverted back to a 2017 version. (They updated the firmware in order to make phone key less buggy. I'll update here if it's worked. They also reset the card reader on the B-pillar, as it had stopped recognizing either of my cards.)


----------



## Prodigal Son

FunkyJunk said:


> FYI, I have my car in the shop right now. They just updated my firmware to 2018.4.8, which seems to refute the above report that the firmware was reverted back to a 2017 version. (They updated the firmware in order to make phone key less buggy. I'll update here if it's worked. They also reset the card reader on the B-pillar, as it had stopped recognizing either of my cards.)


The fact that 2018.4 is the "current" software listed under MyTesla is also a large indication for that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Funny I was just on the phone with global support and they said 2017.50.13 is the latest. The newer version was rolled back due to phantom input on the screen.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Funny I was just on the phone with global support and they said 2017.50.13 is the latest. The newer version was rolled back due to phantom input on the screen.


Is it possible that 2017.50.13 is the current version for config of your particular car and the 2018 version is current for others? I can see if someone has EAP or FSD that maybe different versions could be the newest. Not discounting that global support or anyone else at Tesla could have the wrong info. Just suggesting that you should compare configs before concluding that you don't have the up to date version.


----------



## FunkyJunk

Mike Land said:


> Is it possible that 2017.50.13 is the current version for config of your particular car and the 2018 version is current for others? I can see if someone has EAP or FSD that maybe different versions could be the newest. Not discounting that global support or anyone else at Tesla could have the wrong info. Just suggesting that you should compare configs before concluding that you don't have the up to date version.


My car that just got updated to 2018.4.8 has all the options except FSD, for what it's worth. And the Android phone key functionality is still buggy as hell.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> Is it possible that 2017.50.13 is the current version for config of your particular car and the 2018 version is current for others? I can see if someone has EAP or FSD that maybe different versions could be the newest. Not discounting that global support or anyone else at Tesla could have the wrong info. Just suggesting that you should compare configs before concluding that you don't have the up to date version.


A good theory no doubt, but my options match @FunkyJunk

I would trust the info I got, because they checked to see if updates were available and found none. If you moved forward and that version was pulled it would likely look like you were also on the latest version.



FunkyJunk said:


> My car that just got updated to 2018.4.8 has all the options except FSD, for what it's worth. And the Android phone key functionality is still buggy as hell.


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> A good theory no doubt, but my options match @FunkyJunk
> 
> I would trust the info I got, because they checked to see if updates were available and found none. If you moved forward and that version was pulled it would likely look like you were also on the latest version.


I don't buy it. TeslaFi shows 4 Model 3s getting 2018.4.8 yesterday. That being said, there are only minor differences in 2018.4.8 so if you're working OK with the older version, I wouldn't tempt fate by forcing an upgrade.

There's a bunch of non-owner Model 3s to be delivered shortly so I think they will release a more polished update soon. It's been a long time since a new version has come out. I wouldn't bug the SC too often to force an update unless there was a MAJOR feature or if you were several versions behind.


----------



## NoVa3

I can confirm the upgrade yesterday. I was sitting on 17.50.12 since the end of January when I took delivery of my 3. Had it in to service yesterday to replace a scratched piece of trim we noticed on delivery day. They upgraded the firmware to 18.4.8.


----------



## sdmodel3

My car is in the shop and just received notice they pushed it to 2018.4.9 700fb88. I'll update if there is anything new/different from 2018.4.8.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Now I’m scratching my head wondering why I’ve been told 2017.50.13 is the latest and my car has no updates...


----------



## msjulie

> Now I'm scratching my head wondering why I've been told 2017.50.13 is the latest and my car has no updates...


Cause (based on a chat with service this am in fact) updates are done in a cautious fashion - whatever that really means outside some people are more beta testers then others...

I had called because after the alien chipmunk behavior https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/alien-chipmunk.6088/ , my car failed to 'hear' me and no voice commands would work. Evidently when I rebooted the car last evening, I didn't wait long enough so they had called me today for status and had me do the reboot again...

Of course no promises, but an update addressing some 'sleepy' issues is supposedly coming soon.. less than 6 months is all they would promise


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Now I'm scratching my head wondering why I've been told 2017.50.13 is the latest and my car has no updates...


+1 to @msjulie's comment.

What they very likely mean by "no updates" is that your car is not part of the batch slated to have the next firmware version *yet*. That's normal, though understandably if it's a really good update you want to get it ASAP.


----------



## Ken Voss

Maevra said:


> +1 to @msjulie's comment.
> 
> What they very likely mean by "no updates" is that your car is not part of the batch slated to have the next firmware version *yet*. That's normal, though understandably if it's a really good update you want to get it ASAP.


Does anyone know how how they determine who is and is not qualified for a particular update?


----------



## Maevra

Ken Voss said:


> Does anyone know how how they determine who is and is not qualified for a particular update?


No real idea honestly but my SWAG is they shuffle it around. When it was just a few of us owners the earlier VINs seemed to get the earlier updates, but doesn't seem to be the case any longer.

Also, if your car is in for service, they may just push the latest update to you even if you wouldn't normally receive it. Hence @Bokonon's rain dance in the middle of the SC parking lot. 

EDIT: I meant to say @Brokedoc.


----------



## Bokonon

Maevra said:


> Hence @Bokonon's rain dance in the middle of the SC parking lot.


I'm flattered that you think I have this skill, but no, that would be @Brokedoc .


----------



## Maevra

Bokonon said:


> I'm flattered that you think I have this skill, but no, that would be @Brokedoc .


Whoops sorry!


----------



## Bokonon

Ken Voss said:


> Does anyone know how how they determine who is and is not qualified for a particular update?


It might seem random, but my guess is there's some planning and intelligence behind their roll-out strategy.

We know that there's an internal "development" build (which I believe Elon always has on his personal vehicles), and we know they also have a beta/release-candidate build that is tested more widely within the company just prior to its public roll-out. But why stop there? A public release doesn't have to be monolithic. In this day and age, when tech companies (especially vertically-integrated ones like Apple and Tesla) know so much about their users through the metadata and usage statistics that they collect, it's possible to release a new software build in a more gradual, targeted fashion that provides additional validation and mitigates the impact of any uncaught bugs.

I don't have any formal training in software release management, but product/release manager is one of the many hats that I wear at the small software company where I work... So I wrote up a few thoughts about release management in general and how they might apply to Tesla's process. (Actually, this is in the same thread where @Brokedoc was doing his rain-dance. )


----------



## sdmodel3

Update: re: how I received the updated build. I needed to have the charge port cover replaced (the whole charge port failed a couple weeks after delivery so they wanted the car in to ensure it wasn’t an issue again). While I was there I just asked to have the new firmware pushed out. I’ve had the car since early December so it was due for the tire rotation - maybe use that as an excuse to go into the service center??? 

Note: I didn’t research the thread so these might already be mentioned in the last build and not new:
1. Release notes
2. Manual available (under Service) but is a pretty cluggy ux. 
3. Upgrades to windshield wipers - I like 
4. Turn signal noticeably louder
5. Key and phone management under “locks” which is a nice experience

I haven’t enabled autopilot yet (to buggy for $5k) so I don’t know if there are updates there. 

Overall was hoping for WiFi (when I took delivery in December the WiFi was connected at the service center).

If I find anything new I’ll post. 

But.. bottom line.. soooo happy to have the car back. It’s amazing and I missed driving it. And, I don’t take for granted that I have a model 3.


----------



## viperd

It seems to me that you guys getting the newer version have cars in the service center. What’s the most recent update that has been received from cars that weren’t in service centers.


----------



## teslarob

sdmodel3 said:


> I haven't enabled autopilot yet (to buggy for $5k) so I don't know if there are updates there.


Not sure I'd call autopilot "buggy". In continuous development, sure. It drives me most of the way to and from work every day


----------



## SoFlaModel3

sdmodel3 said:


> Update: re: how I received the updated build. I needed to have the charge port cover replaced (the whole charge port failed a couple weeks after delivery so they wanted the car in to ensure it wasn't an issue again). While I was there I just asked to have the new firmware pushed out. I've had the car since early December so it was due for the tire rotation - maybe use that as an excuse to go into the service center???
> 
> Note: I didn't research the thread so these might already be mentioned in the last build and not new:
> 1. Release notes
> 2. Manual available (under Service) but is a pretty cluggy ux.
> 3. Upgrades to windshield wipers - I like
> 4. Turn signal noticeably louder
> 5. Key and phone management under "locks" which is a nice experience
> 
> I haven't enabled autopilot yet (to buggy for $5k) so I don't know if there are updates there.
> 
> Overall was hoping for WiFi (when I took delivery in December the WiFi was connected at the service center).
> 
> If I find anything new I'll post.
> 
> But.. bottom line.. soooo happy to have the car back. It's amazing and I missed driving it. And, I don't take for granted that I have a model 3.


Interesting - I've had the charge port door replaced as well but it was through mobile service. Time is of the essence there, so maybe no push but going to the SC they have the time to push the updates.



teslarob said:


> Not sure I'd call autopilot "buggy". In continuous development, sure. It drives me most of the way to and from work every day


I agree. I use it everyday. It's not buggy at all!


----------



## msjulie

I tried that 'asking for update now' when the car went in for couple small things found at delivery. Didn't yield much - now that I have driven in the car in some heavy rain, I find I am considerably less satisfied with auto wipers and want that update now...


----------



## LucyferSam

Just got updated from 2017.50.12 to 2018.8.9 last night, no service center involved. As I haven't had any of the in-between updates I'll do my best to look at what changed when I get a chance but may pick out some things that have been changed in earlier updates.

I'm surprised that people who have had service done, even remote service have not been pushed to the latest update, as they certainly have the capability to do that. Possible if the most current updated is slightly buggy they will choose not to do it though.


----------



## LucyferSam

Didn't get a lot of time to test yesterday, but two things jumped out at me - the first of which was that the phone as key worked without me needing to cycle my bluetooth on and off, which it hasn't done since the last app update a few weeks ago (note, there was also a new app update the same night my firmware updated). The updates disconnected my phone as key entirely so I had to go through re-setting it up, but in the two times I took the car out yesterday it worked better.

Second, I was listening to music via usb, parked the car for several hours, and when I came back to it the music picked up from where it was when I got out of it! In this instance, I pre-heated the car so it was awake before I got near it and when I just briefly stopped and didn't do anything before getting back it seemed to forget the drive and not restart the music (it had to re-index the drive again so USB didn't even become available for a couple minutes and it did not restart once it did. This function is clearly not all the way there yet, but at least it seems they are working on it.


----------



## MelindaV

LucyferSam said:


> Second, I was listening to music via usb, parked the car for several hours, and when I came back to it the music picked up from where it was when I got out of it! In this instance, I pre-heated the car so it was awake before I got near it and when I just briefly stopped and didn't do anything before getting back it seemed to forget the drive and not restart the music (it had to re-index the drive again so USB didn't even become available for a couple minutes and it did not restart once it did. This function is clearly not all the way there yet, but at least it seems they are working on it.


maybe I'm misunderstanding, but did it resume where it left off, or reindex for a couple minutes with the new update?

if it resumed, I'd say that is a good step forward since USB playback has probably been the biggest UI complaint for YEARS in the S!


----------



## LucyferSam

MelindaV said:


> maybe I'm misunderstanding, but did it resume where it left off, or reindex for a couple minutes with the new update?
> 
> if it resumed, I'd say that is a good step forward since USB playback has probably been the biggest UI complaint for YEARS in the S!


First time, after sitting for a few hours and waking up remotely, it resumed from where it left off, 10 minutes later after a brief stop it failed to resume and had to re-index. It's going to take a little more experimentation to figure out what allows it to resume vs have to re-index.

Edit Update after another day of tests: After a bit more testing today, it seems to reliably restart the music if I wake the car up via the app turning on the climate control beforehand, but doesn't restart it if I just head to the car and get in. This is quite strange behavior, but at least it is a nice step in the right direction. Phone as a key has also continued to be 100% reliable and quick since the paired updating of car and app as well.


----------



## Tom Bodera

JWardell said:


> He's right, though...I have lots of CAN tools to hit this baby with, if only I could get one in my driveway!


Do you have an RJ-45 connector for the CANBUS? No ODB II port but I think there is an RJ-45 diagnostic around in there some where. I know the Model S & X also had the RJ-45 and the ODB II.


----------



## Marco Papa

RandyS said:


> You will get an alert icon when a new software update is downloaded and ready to install on the top of the screen (your Tesla app will also eventually alert you).
> 
> But probably the way that I find out about a new update the most is getting in the car and getting the "time to install" popup window where you can schedule the time to install the update or wait.


If you missed the pop up to upgrade, you will see a yellow clock on the top bar. Click on it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Finally my turn and I hope I don't regret starting this before work! I leave in about an hour


----------



## SoFlaModel3

That was fast. Now I'm on 2018.4.9!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

And this...


----------



## msjulie

Me too, just finished. Looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## Marco Papa

SoFlaModel3 said:


> And this...
> 
> View attachment 6140


Auto Wipers was already available in a previous update. Not new. The NEW things in this release are (as per your screenshots).

- Access the Owner's manual from the Touch screen
- Manage your phone keys
- Tire Pressure Units


----------



## Brokedoc

Marco Papa said:


> Auto Wipers was already available in a previous update. Not new. The NEW things in this release are (as per your screenshots).
> 
> - Access the Owner's manual from the Touch screen
> - Manage your phone keys
> - Tire Pressure Units


The functions you listed were present since *2018.4.6.
*
I'm still waiting confirmation of the preheating from app that should have been available starting Model 3 UI* 2018.4.6.*
For Model S/X, the app doesn't allow you to turn the heaters on or off but now shows separate icons for cabin heater, windshield/defrosting heater, and battery heater. I presume the Model 3 would show the same for cold weather if the feature were active.


----------



## Marco Papa

Brokedoc said:


> The functions you listed were present since *2018.4.6.*
> 
> View attachment 6148
> View attachment 6149


For most of us that did not get any Model 3 firmware updates since the beginning of January, those are all new functions.


----------



## LucyferSam

While I have yet to see the battery heater icon, the others are all there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Marco Papa said:


> Auto Wipers was already available in a previous update. Not new. The NEW things in this release are (as per your screenshots).
> 
> - Access the Owner's manual from the Touch screen
> - Manage your phone keys
> - Tire Pressure Units


Yes I had auto wipers on 2017.50.13, but New is the "ticks" for wiper speed.


----------



## Maevra

Brokedoc said:


> The functions you listed were present since *2018.4.6.
> *
> I'm still waiting confirmation of the preheating from app that should have been available starting Model 3 UI* 2018.4.6.*
> For Model S/X, the app doesn't allow you to turn the heaters on or off but now shows separate icons for cabin heater, windshield/defrosting heater, and battery heater. I presume the Model 3 would show the same for cold weather if the feature were active.
> View attachment 6148
> View attachment 6149


This is correct, that feature was active as of 2018.4.6.


----------



## Brokedoc

2018.4.9 just went wide-release for Model 3 today. More than half of the Model 3s registered on TeslaFi got updated to this version today so this is now the most recent fleet-wide version that most Model 3s should be updated to shortly.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I can report that autopilot has taken a big step backward. A lot of ping ponging since the update


----------



## mig

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can report that autopilot has taken a big step backward. A lot of ping ponging since the update


I'll have to check this out. I'm on 2018.4.8 and EAP is just fine.

Maybe Tesla should allow a "revert" functionality for users that regret accepting an update...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Oh and one more change!

Hold the 3 for 10 seconds and instead of seeing the original team in a picture with Elon you now see a sketch.


----------



## msjulie

The blinkers seem louder as well and using your phone to dictate a message still works but then the car wouldn't hang up for a good couple # of minutes. Ideally Tesla trolls these forums for user bug reports...


----------



## Michel Zehnder

msjulie said:


> The blinkers seem louder as well and using your phone to dictate a message still works but then the car wouldn't hang up for a good couple # of minutes. Ideally Tesla trolls these forums for user bug reports...


No, ideally they had a real bug tracking / feedback system


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can report that autopilot has taken a big step backward. A lot of ping ponging since the update


I'd be curious to know if this behavior remains constant over the next few days, or if it gradually goes away. In other words, I'm wondering whether there's any kind of vehicle-specific calibration that needs to occur after certain updates that affect AP.


----------



## mig

Bokonon said:


> I'd be curious to know if this behavior remains constant over the next few days, or if it gradually goes away. In other words, I'm wondering whether there's any kind of vehicle-specific calibration that needs to occur after certain updates that affect AP.


Not that this says too much, but for me there was no discernible difference between EAP in 2018.4.8 and 2018.4.9. My vehicle was at 2018.4.6 at delivery, so it is possible that the AP changes affecting @SoFlaModel3 were introduced sometime before 2018.4.6, something environmental is causing the change in AP behavior not seen on my end, or observation error on my part. (I've only used EAP on one 25 mile commute so far with the new code).

(Sorry, after writing that I realize it is no help at all!)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> I'd be curious to know if this behavior remains constant over the next few days, or if it gradually goes away. In other words, I'm wondering whether there's any kind of vehicle-specific calibration that needs to occur after certain updates that affect AP.


I'll keep you posted. It seemed alright this morning but I noticed yesterday it was the drive home that was worse as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> I'd be curious to know if this behavior remains constant over the next few days, or if it gradually goes away. In other words, I'm wondering whether there's any kind of vehicle-specific calibration that needs to occur after certain updates that affect AP.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'll keep you posted. It seemed alright this morning but I noticed yesterday it was the drive home that was worse as well.


So quick follow up. It was much smoother on my commute home!! Odd, but I'll keep an eye on it after each update. Dare I say, now it's a step in the right direction (not backward)!


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'll keep you posted. It seemed alright this morning but I noticed yesterday it was the drive home that was worse as well.


I was wondering if "maybe" the update actually activated some sort of advanced learning algorithm. Not that I have any idea of what I'm talking about!


----------



## ng0

Michel Zehnder said:


> No, ideally they had a real bug tracking / feedback system


Hopefully some combination! I'm sure they have an internal bug tracking system, but hopefully they keep an eye on these Tesla forums for some additional input to gauge priorities. It's obvious there's a lot of work that needs to be done on software, but who knows what they're working on first.


----------



## Michel Zehnder

ng0 said:


> Hopefully some combination! I'm sure they have an internal bug tracking system, but hopefully they keep an eye on these Tesla forums for some additional input to gauge priorities. It's obvious there's a lot of work that needs to be done on software, but who knows what they're working on first.


Yes, they definitely have an internal system. However (good) Software companies have external systems at least to gather Feedback, e.g. on uservoice.com/userecho.com, where people can make suggestions and "vote" on the suggestions, so the vendor can gauge priority on stuff. The occasional "Elon musk listens to his customers on Twitter" when he picks out an idea out of thousands (which he probably doesn't read) every few months is just not the way to go for a Software Company like Tesla IMHO. I'd rather have a CEO not be on twitter but actively seeking (public) customer Feedback through a "proper" channel.


----------



## Brokedoc

@SoFlaModel3 FWIW - Tesla had a major shadow upgrade of S/X AP around New Year which may correspond to the 2017.x to 2018.x change in FW numbers. Two extra cameras were activated. Presumably, the Model 3 AP follows a similar functionality upgrade so going from 2017.x to your 2018.4.9 was a big deal.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> @SoFlaModel3 FWIW - Tesla had a major shadow upgrade of S/X AP around New Year which may correspond to the 2017.x to 2018.x change in FW numbers. Two extra cameras were activated. Presumably, the Model 3 AP follows a similar functionality upgrade so going from 2017.x to your 2018.4.9 was a big deal.


That's a very good point! Hey I also saw on Electrek that highway on/off is coming soon!

PS again it felt very smooth today!!


----------



## mig

Possible change in 2018.4.9 from 2018.4.8. I used to be unable to bring up the "Controls" screen on my vehicle when I was in reverse, and with 2018.4.9 I now can! The reason I want to do this is to unfold mirrors after I've backed out past the garage door (yes, I do have to park that far left). I used to have to put it in drive, bring up the control menu, unfold mirrors, then back into reverse and finish backing out.

(edit: meant to say there's a chance I was doing something dumb before and this was possible all along, but I'm glad for the change either way)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Found something else. 

The glovebox is no longer accessible in Valet mode!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Found something else.
> 
> The glovebox is no longer accessible in Valet mode!


See if you can still pop the frunk with a 9v.


----------



## aquadoggie

SoFlaModel3 said:


> And this...
> 
> View attachment 6140


I feel like this is really nice. More like the interval wiper options you would find on a normal stalk coming off the wheel. I say good work Tesla.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Sorry for the blurry picture, but this is new as well. A warning that using the wipers while the frunk is open is "bad"


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture, but this is new as well. A warning that using the wipers while the frunk is open is "bad"
> 
> View attachment 6218


so assume that means they had some hood and/or wiper repairs from some customers having conflicts


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> so assume that means they had some hood and/or wiper repairs from some customers having conflicts


For sure -- given that the wipers tuck under the hood since would have seemed beyond obvious but now we have a warning label,


----------



## skygraff

Considering the wipers are software driven, seems it would be a short trip from warning message to programming a wiper lockout when the frunk is unlatched (preferably with an override in case of a frunk sensor error).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

skygraff said:


> Considering the wipers are software driven, seems it would be a short trip from warning message to programming a wiper lockout when the frunk is unlatched (preferably with an override in case of a frunk sensor error).


So clearly I don't want to test, but I think that's exactly what it does.


----------



## RichK

Marco Papa said:


> Auto Wipers was already available in a previous update. Not new. The NEW things in this release are (as per your screenshots).
> 
> - Access the Owner's manual from the Touch screen
> - Manage your phone keys
> - Tire Pressure Units


The new feature is that now, as you swipe past the wiper screen to get to the first controls screen, you also inadvertently swipe the wipers from "auto" to "on".

I've since trained myself to swipe the upper part of that widget to miss the wiper selector, but this is to me is a bad design choice I hope they fix.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

RichK said:


> The new feature is that now, as you swipe past the wiper screen to get to the first controls screen, you also inadvertently swipe the wipers from "auto" to "on".
> 
> I've since trained myself to swipe the upper part of that widget to miss the wiper selector, but this is to me is a bad design choice I hope they fix.


Yes!!! This keeps happening to me


----------



## msjulie

> _The new feature is that now, as you swipe past the wiper screen to get to the first controls screen, you also inadvertently swipe the wipers from "auto" to "on"._
> 
> _I've since trained myself to swipe the upper part of that widget to miss the wiper selector, but this is to me is a bad design choice I hope they fix._




I was also complaining to myself about it, glad others have before me - also, who thinks auto should be the left-most choice? Perhaps if I didn't turn them on by accident so often ...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Here is a non blurry version of the new warning when you pop the frunk.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here is a non blurry version of the new warning when you pop the frunk.
> 
> View attachment 6222


Anyone notice it's a model s on the graphic not a 3?


----------



## ng0

I was just watching Tesla Time on youtube and it sounds like you model 3 owners got an update on your phones today?!

"Need to load packages into your Model S (and X or 3)? Now you can open the front and reaer trunks ahead of time using the Tesla mobile app, so that when you walk up to your vehicle, it's ready for you to easily place items inside."

Also, the tire pressure can now be reset on the model 3.

Glad to see that!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ng0 said:


> I was just watching Tesla Time on youtube and it sounds like you model 3 owners got an update on your phones today?!
> 
> "Need to load packages into your Model S (and X or 3)? Now you can open the front and reaer trunks ahead of time using the Tesla mobile app, so that when you walk up to your vehicle, it's ready for you to easily place items inside."
> 
> Also, the tire pressure can now be reset on the model 3.
> 
> Glad to see that!


Frunk and Trunk was always accessible via the app as far as I know.


----------



## ng0

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Frunk and Trunk was always accessible via the app as far as I know.


weird. Maybe that's only an update for the Model S/X then?


----------



## mig

ng0 said:


> weird. Maybe that's only an update for the Model S/X then?


I was kind of hoping it meant that you could set the frunk or trunk to open as you approach the vehicle. So you could be shopping, set frunk to auto-open, then when you walk to the car the frunk pops open as the vehicle unlocks so you don't have to dig out your phone to put away groceries. Of course that wouldn't help me too much (Android user so I usually have to dig out my phone or the card anyway).

It would be nice if there was some other way than the app or touchscreen to open that frunk. Maybe one day you can ask siri or 'hey google' to do it.


----------



## Maevra

ng0 said:


> weird. Maybe that's only an update for the Model S/X then?


Yes only for Model S and X. They did not have it before because the app wasn't the primary control for the car (they have the fob for that). Model 3 has always had it from the get-go.

Now if only they'd add heated seat and window control!


----------



## ng0

Reports of the latest update enabling rear heated seats!


----------



## TesLou

ng0 said:


> Reports of the latest update enabling rear heated seats!


Perfect timing for my impending delivery in a few short weeks.


----------



## apmowery

ng0 said:


> Reports of the latest update enabling rear heated seats!


Yep! I just lit my kids up in the back of our model 3 with the heated seat update! They are for real!


----------



## aquadoggie

How does one know when a software update is pushed out? Do you just have to get in the car and see or does the app push you a notification or what?


----------



## apmowery

apmowery said:


> Yep! I just lit my kids up in the back of our model 3 with the heated seat update! They are for real!


Here is a pic:


----------



## apmowery

aquadoggie said:


> How does one know when a software update is pushed out? Do you just have to get in the car and see or does the app push you a notification or what?


You get a notification on your phone (from the Tesla app) as well as on the screen in the car when you get in.


----------



## apmowery

Here are the noticable features I see in the new update (there may be a few more I can't see since I haven't driven it yet since the update so I can't speak about any features that may have been tweaked in driving mode like larger + and - signs for controlling speed)

Phone & music icons moved to the left side of the screen (switched places with the defrost icons)

Bottom icons all seem to be larger in size - noticably larger

Heated rear seats access through the AC icon

Navigation gives new options (I believe they are new) for:
Avoid ferries
Avoid tolls


----------



## Maevra

apmowery said:


> Navigation gives new options (I believe they are new) for:
> Avoid ferries
> Avoid tolls


Are nav directions still on the right of the screen?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

apmowery said:


> Here are the noticable features I see in the new update (there may be a few more I can't see since I haven't driven it yet since the update so I can't speak about any features that may have been tweaked in driving mode like larger + and - signs for controlling speed)
> 
> Phone & music icons moved to the left side of the screen (switched places with the defrost icons)
> 
> Bottom icons all seem to be larger in size - noticably larger
> 
> Heated rear seats access through the AC icon
> 
> Navigation gives new options (I believe they are new) for:
> Avoid ferries
> Avoid tolls


What version are you on?


----------



## apmowery

Maevra said:


> Are nav directions still on the right of the screen?


Yes ma'am they are


----------



## apmowery

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What version are you on?


v8.1 (2018.10.1 5e8433d)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

apmowery said:


> v8.1 (2018.10.1 5e8433d)


Thanks and very cool! Did you get previous releases early as well?


----------



## apmowery

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks and very cool! Did you get previous releases early as well?


Yes. I honestly believe my early updates have something to do with my low VIN number: 00110


----------



## Maevra

apmowery said:


> Yes ma'am they are


Darn it. Still want them to move it back to left for ease of reading. Ah well.. here's hoping the improved nav will do just that whenever they release it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Looks like AEB now has a higher speed as well!



http://imgur.com/a/5E1Vm


----------



## apmowery

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Looks like AEB now has a higher speed as well!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5E1Vm


Yep 90 MPH!


----------



## apmowery

I'm sure there are more features I just haven't seen yet - need to drive the car in the morning & then report back. It is common to have additional features added that aren't listed on the notes.
Can anyone confirm if the navigation feature to "avoid tolls" & "avoid ferries" is new as well, or did I just miss that previously? It's new to me, haha.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Looks like AEB now has a higher speed as well!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5E1Vm


Is pic 5 of 5 showing the backup camera because the image is more clear or I'm I missing something?


----------



## Brett

Mike Land said:


> Is pic 5 of 5 showing the backup camera because the image is more clear


Yep, or at least that's what people are saying over on Reddit. It looks way clearer to me but I'm only going by memory.


----------



## Brokedoc

I’m confused about the phone key change. Does that mean the mirrors don’t unfold and the car doesn’t “unlock” until the point that the handle is pressed so it pops out? I guess that would prevent frequent locking/unlocking when walking past the car in the garage.


----------



## Brett

Brokedoc said:


> I'm confused about the phone key change. Does that mean the mirrors don't unfold and the car doesn't "unlock" until the point that the handle is pressed so it pops out? I guess that would prevent frequent locking/unlocking when walking past the car in the garage.


And I'm confused because isn't this the same behavior that already existed with walk-up unlock setting off?


----------



## Brokedoc

Brett said:


> And I'm confused because isn't this the same behavior that already existed with walk-up unlock setting off?


And I'm confused. What's with all of these detailed release notes? I thought Tesla likes to play the game "Find the changes in the new UI..... if you can...."


----------



## ng0

Brett said:


> And I'm confused because isn't this the same behavior that already existed with walk-up unlock setting off?


I was gonna say the exact same thing. I thought this functionality already existed?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> Is pic 5 of 5 showing the backup camera because the image is more clear or I'm I missing something?





Brett said:


> Yep, or at least that's what people are saying over on Reddit. It looks way clearer to me but I'm only going by memory.


I didn't want to say anything because I saw the picture and no clear description, but that's my hope. I'll know right away because with any amount of sun my backup view is horrible.


----------



## msjulie

I just want updates to arrive more quickly ... so impatient  .... funny, for the last update my car got it 2 days before the email came to me saying it would get it...


----------



## aquadoggie

From the Teslarati article:

The new phone unlocking system, for example, seems to have been rolled out after several Model 3 owners commented that their cars were unlocking automatically even if they do not intend to enter the vehicle, such as when they walk close to the electric car when it's parked in the garage.

So am I to understand that even though the mirrors fold out and the lights flash that the car will still technically be locked until I pull the door handle? Still seems odd.


----------



## Maevra

The map colors have also slightly changed. Not sure why, or of it's even a Tesla thing (could be Google's map itself), but there you have it. I'm curious if that means some stealth map logic/nav improvements.

NEW:








OLD:


----------



## Love

Anyone get the update that had the battery louver open/close issue? (https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/battery-vent-louver-issue.6005/#post-80717). If yes, did the update stop this from happening? Thank you in advance for your reply!


----------



## Maevra

aquadoggie said:


> From the Teslarati article:
> 
> The new phone unlocking system, for example, seems to have been rolled out after several Model 3 owners commented that their cars were unlocking automatically even if they do not intend to enter the vehicle, such as when they walk close to the electric car when it's parked in the garage.
> 
> So am I to understand that even though the mirrors fold out and the lights flash that the car will still technically be locked until I pull the door handle? Still seems odd.


The car will be "unlocked" as soon as you get in range BUT it will not flap its ears (mirrors) or flash the lights. Lights + mirror unfolding will happen only after you pull the handle.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> The car will be "unlocked" as soon as you get in range BUT it will not flap its ears (mirrors) or flash the lights. Lights + mirror unfolding will happen only after you pull the handle.


That's good! Prevents the motors from excessive use and the lights from excessive flashing!


----------



## aquadoggie

Does it work the same way in reverse though? When I walk away, the only way I know it locks is if the mirrors fold.


----------



## Maevra

aquadoggie said:


> Does it work the same way in reverse though? When I walk away, the only way I know it locks is if the mirrors fold.


The lights will flash when you walk away (~10 feet for us) and car locks. I assume mirrors would auto-fold also but I forgot to select the "fold mirrors option" after all the fiddling around. Oops. Will check later if I can.


----------



## DavidH

So does this change to unlock behavior mean that "Walk Up Unlock" no longer exists as a selectable option?


----------



## Maevra

DavidH said:


> So does this change to unlock behavior mean that "Walk Up Unlock" no longer exists as a selectable option?


Correct. They basically just took it away as an option in the menu.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's good! Prevents the motors from excessive use and the lights from excessive flashing!


Very happy about this!

Now the only downside (because you know Tesla can never make all of us happy and we have to complain about _something_! ) is that if you rely on the flash+unfold to confirm your car is unlocked from a distance.

Just applies to folks (like me) with buggy phones and want confirmation that the car is unlocked as they're walking towards it. Now, without the visuals, I'm not 100% sure the car is unlocked so I may walk up, realize it's still locked, and have to open app and tap unlock. First world problems.


----------



## ng0

Maevra said:


> Very happy about this!
> 
> Now the only downside (because you know Tesla can never make all of us happy and we have to complain about _something_! ) is that if you rely on the flash+unfold to confirm your car is unlocked from a distance.
> 
> Just applies to folks (like me) with buggy phones and want confirmation that the car is unlocked as they're walking towards it. Now, without the visuals, I'm not 100% sure the car is unlocked so I may walk up, realize it's still locked, and have to open app and tap unlock. First world problems.


Hopefully this latest update will make the stability of unlocking with your phone a lot better. If it's your phone that's the problem, then well get a new phone ;-)


----------



## ng0

Has anyone that got the update tried out auto park to see if it works any faster? I know it was painfully slow when I tried it months ago, so hopefully they're making improvements.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ng0 said:


> Has anyone that got the update tried out auto park to see if it works any faster? I know it was painfully slow when I tried it months ago, so hopefully they're making improvements.


That's a good point! It's cool but unusable in current state


----------



## Maevra

Here are comparison photos of the backup camera improvements. The cars were parked next to each other and shows the view from the backup cameras. One car is on v.10.1, the other is on v.4.9.

*Firmware v.10.1*









*Firmware v.4.9*


----------



## ng0

Maevra said:


> Here are comparison photos of the backup camera improvements. The cars were parked next to each other and shows the view from the backup cameras. One car is on v.10.1, the other is on v.4.9.
> 
> *Firmware v.10.1*
> View attachment 6346
> 
> 
> *Firmware v.4.9*
> View attachment 6347


Looks like an improvement to me!


----------



## Maevra

ng0 said:


> Looks like an improvement to me!


Yeah it's very noticeable! What I like too is that you can now see and operate the Media bar underneath the camera; it's very convenient if you want to leave the camera on but change music/thumbs up or down a song. In the older firmware you can't do that as the rear image takes up all the space. Little thing but makes a world of convenience.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Here are comparison photos of the backup camera improvements. The cars were parked next to each other and shows the view from the backup cameras. One car is on v.10.1, the other is on v.4.9.
> 
> *Firmware v.10.1*
> View attachment 6349
> 
> 
> *Firmware v.4.9*
> View attachment 6347


Can you try to grab a picture in direct sunlight from the rear if possible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GDN

So on the heated seats is the whole seat heated - bottom cushion and back or only one or the other? Is is different on the front seats vs the rear? The screen shots show both bottom cushion and seat back to be red indicating heat, but just curious how correct that is. TIA.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> *Firmware v.10.1*
> View attachment 6349


Hello additional new feature. Your car is connected to WiFi!!!!


----------



## ng0

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hello additional new feature. Your car is connected to WiFi!!!!


woo hoo! That's fantastic news! I know we have LTE everywhere, but I think that's gonna be a big deal.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ng0 said:


> woo hoo! That's fantastic news! I know we have LTE everywhere, but I think that's gonna be a big deal.


I think it's huge! AT&T Service in my area is poor, but my home AT&T Fiber Internet is 1000 MBps, so updates should fly!


----------



## ng0

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it's huge! AT&T Service in my area is poor, but my home AT&T Fiber Internet is 1000 MBps, so updates should fly!


Makes sense! I actually don't know how good AT&T is in my area, but Sprint is horribly awful so I wouldn't be surprised if other services are just as bad.


----------



## Ken Voss

Yes, WiFi will be huge for me, I was concerned with LTE only. Where I live cell service is extremely weak and often not available at all, I am dependent on WiFi calling at home. I have Gigabit WiFi service, it is as fast as can be so this is a big deal!


----------



## spudnik187

Maevra said:


> The map colors have also slightly changed. Not sure why, or of it's even a Tesla thing (could be Google's map itself), but there you have it. I'm curious if that means some stealth map logic/nav improvements.
> 
> NEW:
> View attachment 6342
> 
> 
> OLD:
> View attachment 6343


Me thinks one of those is with the traffic overlay on and other with it off, no?


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hello additional new feature. Your car is connected to WiFi!!!!


Could be at a service center. Hopefully it is in fact home/office wifi though, that's a major feature for me.

Meanwhile though I'm still back on 2017.50.something.


----------



## Chibi_kurochan

Do we finally have "Energy Saving Mode" ? it should be under "Display" setting.


----------



## Chibi_kurochan

Maevra said:


> Here are comparison photos of the backup camera improvements. The cars were parked next to each other and shows the view from the backup cameras. One car is on v.10.1, the other is on v.4.9.
> 
> *Firmware v.10.1*
> View attachment 6349
> 
> 
> *Firmware v.4.9*
> View attachment 6347


It's amazing how much software update can improve this! it might finally be on par with MS/X rear view camera!


----------



## Maevra

Prodigal Son said:


> Could be at a service center. Hopefully it is in fact home/office wifi though, that's a major feature for me.
> 
> Meanwhile though I'm still back on 2017.50.something.


Yes sorry guys and gals, WiFi is not yet available, car was just near the service center WiFi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Yes sorry guys and gals, WiFi is not yet available, car was just near the service center WiFi.


Hmm -- so the car automatically detects WiFi at/near Tesla but otherwise does not? So basically it's set to locate the Tesla WiFi SSID and what's missing is the screen where we can access additional networks. I may be going in to get a new rim, will watch for this!


----------



## roflwaffle

In terms of improvement, I just see differences in brightness/contrast. Are there any differences anyone else sees?


----------



## Maevra

spudnik187 said:


> Me thinks one of those is with the traffic overlay on and other with it off, no?


Traffic overlay appears at different zoom levels, but regardless of zoom/overlay the color is different on the maps. Newer is more a dark teal while old firmware was mint/bright green.


----------



## Maevra

roflwaffle said:


> In terms of improvement, I just see differences in brightness/contrast. Are there any differences anyone else sees?


Size of the screen showing the image. You can see they changed the aspect ratio (or whatever the correct term is) so the video is now more rectangular than square, and that significantly minimizes the fisheye distortion.


----------



## apmowery

GDN said:


> So on the heated seats is the whole seat heated - bottom cushion and back or only one or the other? Is is different on the front seats vs the rear? The screen shots show both bottom cushion and seat back to be red indicating heat, but just curious how correct that is. TIA.


Both are heated (bottom & back) & they work identically to the front seats.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmm -- so the car automatically detects WiFi at/near Tesla but otherwise does not? So basically it's set to locate the Tesla WiFi SSID and what's missing is the screen where we can access additional networks. I may be going in to get a new rim, will watch for this!


OUCH. What did you do?


----------



## LUXMAN

Chibi_kurochan said:


> Do we finally have "Energy Saving Mode" ? it should be under "Display" setting.


What so you mean by Energy Saving Mode? Do you mean for the screen?


----------



## Chibi_kurochan

LUXMAN said:


> What so you mean by Energy Saving Mode? Do you mean for the screen?


Model S and X has this to preserve battery while idling.
It essentially puts the car in "deep sleep" mode.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Outdoors said:


> I just want the 10.4 update that improved autopilot that my S has. Wife won't drive the 3 anymore till it does. Night and day diff.


Wow that's really good to hear that it's that impressive!


----------



## ng0

Are there any model 3 that received the autopilot update?


----------



## John

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmm -- so the car automatically detects WiFi at/near Tesla but otherwise does not? So basically it's set to locate the Tesla WiFi SSID and what's missing is the screen where we can access additional networks. I may be going in to get a new rim, will watch for this!


Nobody's tempted to pull that old WiFi NAP out of the cable box and stand it up with an SSID to match your local Tesla store? Nobody?


----------



## Prodigal Son

John said:


> Nobody's tempted to pull that old WiFi NAP out of the cable box and stand it up with an SSID to match your local Tesla store? Nobody?


Needs to have the same password and sec level, too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John said:


> Nobody's tempted to pull that old WiFi NAP out of the cable box and stand it up with an SSID to match your local Tesla store? Nobody?


Tempted for sure


----------



## Bill Treloar

apmowery said:


> v8.1 (2018.10.1 5e8433d)


I'm on (according to the phone app) 2018.4.9 700fb88

Am I as far behind as that seems? And if so, how do I catch up?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bill Treloar said:


> I'm on (according to the phone app) 2018.4.9 700fb88
> 
> Am I as far behind as that seems? And if so, how do I catch up?


The "4" and the "10" are tied to the week in the year that the update was initially released. Insiders and employees likely get it first. Then it gets pushed out for wide release.

You're on the same version as 99% of us, so fear now as we'll have 10.1 soon!


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The "4" and the "10" are tied to the week in the year that the update was initially released. Insiders and employees likely get it first. Then it gets pushed out for wide release.
> 
> You're on the same version as 99% of us, so fear now as we'll have 10.1 soon!


Some of us are still back at 2017.50.13 :|


----------



## Michel Zehnder

I‘m at Version 2001 on my Audi


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Prodigal Son said:


> Some of us are still back at 2017.50.13 :|


Someone had to be a 1%'er in my example


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Someone had to be a 1%'er in my example


Now if only I could do that in the financial sense…

…the rich 1% not the really really really poor 1%, just for clarity!


----------



## ng0

Is there any confirmation that this latest model 3 update includes the awesome new autopilot features? I can't tell if that stuff was only pushed out to the Model X/S or Model 3s as well.


----------



## Brokedoc

ng0 said:


> Is there any confirmation that this latest model 3 update includes the awesome new autopilot features? I can't tell if that stuff was only pushed out to the Model X/S or Model 3s as well.


Possibly but 2018.10.1 must have had issues. It hasn't hit fleet-wide release yet. Last fleet-wide Model 3 release was 2018.4.9.

Maybe unintended consequences from turning on heated seats...


----------



## spudnik187

ng0 said:


> Is there any confirmation that this latest model 3 update includes the awesome new autopilot features? I can't tell if that stuff was only pushed out to the Model X/S or Model 3s as well.


Took a road trip in mine with 10.1 from Friday-Sunday. Didn't notice any difference in AutoPilot performance, which is not to say that it was bad. I thought it was pretty good already.


----------



## Brokedoc

spudnik187 said:


> Took a road trip in mine with 10.1 from Friday-Sunday. Didn't notice any difference in AutoPilot performance, which is not to say that it was bad. I thought it was pretty good already.


I noticed that you were a recent delivery just 3 weeks ago and you already got 10.1? Now I am completely confused about Tesla's update strategy. I thought, especially with the Model 3, they would try to do major updates with the employee/insider batch to keep bugs under wraps somewhat. Then I saw @PTFI is still running a very old version. Now, you have a very recent delivery and I presume you're a previous owner but you were one of the chosen few to get the major update.

I give up. Whoever is chosen to receive an update may just be completely random.


----------



## ng0

spudnik187 said:


> Took a road trip in mine with 10.1 from Friday-Sunday. Didn't notice any difference in AutoPilot performance, which is not to say that it was bad. I thought it was pretty good already.


I asked Ben from Teslanomics and I guess reports are that people aren't getting the autopilot update with the Model 3 update, so it looks like the wait will be longer.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Brokedoc said:


> I noticed that you were a recent delivery just 3 weeks ago and you already got 10.1? Now I am completely confused about Tesla's update strategy. I thought, especially with the Model 3, they would try to do major updates with the employee/insider batch to keep bugs under wraps somewhat. Then I saw @PTFI is still running a very old version. Now, you have a very recent delivery and I presume you're a previous owner but you were one of the chosen few to get the major update.
> 
> I give up. Whoever is chosen to receive an update may just be completely random.


I have yet to see a single plausible theory for how cars are chosen for general updates, besides randomization or the whims of someone who just feels like picking certain cars.

Certain cars get builds that are determined to be bad and get rapid updates to fix problems, but other than that…


----------



## John

Go park at the nearest Tesla store, pull a grill out of your trunk, and have a little cook out right there in the parking lot. If they ask what you're doing and when you plan to leave, tell them "Waiting for an update. You tell me."


----------



## spudnik187

Brokedoc said:


> I noticed that you were a recent delivery just 3 weeks ago and you already got 10.1? Now I am completely confused about Tesla's update strategy. I thought, especially with the Model 3, they would try to do major updates with the employee/insider batch to keep bugs under wraps somewhat. Then I saw @PTFI is still running a very old version. Now, you have a very recent delivery and I presume you're a previous owner but you were one of the chosen few to get the major update.
> 
> I give up. Whoever is chosen to receive an update may just be completely random.


I had to take it to the SC and they updated it. I have yet to receive an update while it's sitting at my house.


----------



## mig

The best way to find problems with a new version might actually be to push the update to a small, random sample. You are more likely to hit different use cases and corner cases, spread across a wider geographic area (test heating and cooling conditions for example), and your test subjects aren't the same every time. 

However, this doesn't explain why a latest stable version doesn't get pushed out everywhere, so my theory, like everything in my life is just a WAG.


----------



## Alec Tokosch

Brokedoc said:


> I'm confused about the phone key change. Does that mean the mirrors don't unfold and the car doesn't "unlock" until the point that the handle is pressed so it pops out? I guess that would prevent frequent locking/unlocking when walking past the car in the garage.


The car unlocks and the mirrors unfold and the lights flash as you get close. The new update seems to unlock once you are opening, and not when you get within range. Also, unlocking in its current state with the old 4.9 update, it doesn't always work. I find that I sometimes need to unlock my phone and then it works or I need to open the Tesla App and unlock my car (even though it shows my phone is connected). The Tesla app also takes forever to update sometimes... Thankfully if connected via bluetooth you can unlock the car while it is updating..


----------



## Prodigal Son

Alec Tokosch said:


> The Tesla app also takes forever to update sometimes...


Yeah, I've been lead to believe that this is because they haven't implemented the same energy settings as in the S & X, so the car has to go through a longer wakeup process. I can't speak to the veracity of that, but it's definitely MUCH lower to respond on LTE (sometimes a minute or more) than when it's on WiFi.


----------



## Alec Tokosch

Prodigal Son said:


> Yeah, I've been lead to believe that this is because they haven't implemented the same energy settings as in the S & X, so the car has to go through a longer wakeup process. I can't speak to the veracity of that, but it's definitely MUCH lower to respond on LTE (sometimes a minute or more) than when it's on WiFi.


That makes sense, we'll see as time goes and more updates come. I have been hearing that 10.1 is faster?, so maybe they have fixed the issues? 
As for response over LTE, I have been finding that my LTE connection is the quickest, and the WiFi takes longer. I do run iOS 11 beta software, so that could have something to do with it, but I find that with WiFi, it actually times out every once in a while and I need to turn WiFi off to actually connect. It is getting kind of annoying..


----------



## teslarob

I'm on 10.1, and loving the Autopilot. Definitely seems more stable. Rear heated seats are nice, and both back and cushion are heated as mentioned previously. Also, seems that the audio may have been improved with this update. I always felt the bass was a little lacking, but on the way home today it was bumping like crazy. No changes to the EQ or anything. Not sure if it's real or just my imagination though!


----------



## Alec Tokosch

teslarob said:


> I'm on 10.1, and loving the Autopilot. Definitely seems more stable. Rear heated seats are nice, and both back and cushion are heated as mentioned previously. Also, seems that the audio may have been improved with this update. I always felt the bass was a little lacking, but on the way home today it was bumping like crazy. No changes to the EQ or anything. Not sure if it's real or just my imagination though!


That's awesome. I am hoping that I get 10.1 soon, like within the next week or so. Would really like the new AP update and better phone key support (heard it works better and is much more reliable?) would you agree with that?


----------



## mig

Alec Tokosch said:


> That's awesome. I am hoping that I get 10.1 soon, like within the next week or so. Would really like the new AP update and better phone key support (heard it works better and is much more reliable?) would you agree with that?


What version are you on?
My vehicle is at 4.9 and Autopilot works well. Also, for me the phone key on Android suddenly started working great.

Kids would like rear heated seats, but I don't like to make their life too easy. So far I've lied and said the car doesn't have them .


----------



## msjulie

I get the caution and testing but sometimes the update delays get a bit ... annoying...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mig said:


> What version are you on?
> My vehicle is at 4.9 and Autopilot works well. Also, for me the phone key on Android suddenly started working great.
> 
> Kids would like rear heated seats, but I don't like to make their life too easy. So far I've lied and said the car doesn't have them .


4.9 definitely improved the "phone as a key"


----------



## Brokedoc

mig said:


> Kids would like rear heated seats, but I don't like to make their life too easy. So far I've lied and said the car doesn't have them .


LOL - I can imagine you turn on the rear seat heaters without telling them and then suddenly their butts start getting hot. You can tell them maybe the batteries are overheating or make up something funny while insisting that the car doesn't have rear seat warmers.


----------



## Alec Tokosch

msjulie said:


> I get the caution and testing but sometimes the update delays get a bit ... annoying...


Yeah, especially when I'm someone that loves to learn and play with it first to spread my knowledge the best I can. It's hard to spread my knowledge more recently due to school (Senior year and Engineering keeps me busy), so the play aspect and see how it compares to older versions is my main thing now. 
But just started a YouTube channel to talk about my experiences with my Model 3 and everything related to it.


----------



## Alec Tokosch

mig said:


> What version are you on?
> My vehicle is at 4.9 and Autopilot works well. Also, for me the phone key on Android suddenly started working great.
> 
> Kids would like rear heated seats, but I don't like to make their life too easy. So far I've lied and said the car doesn't have them .


My car was delivered this weekend with 4.9. I go to school in PA and drove on i83 from MD to school. I83 has its hills and curves which it seemed to perform well on for the most part, has some issues with a few curves, which isn't a deal breaker. The real test will be when i drive on i83 to get to work on Thursday and Fridays. On back roads between school and my townhouse I rent it does terrible due to the hills and curves which is understandable, at the crest it gets confused, I am just using that road to basically benchmark the system (I always stay alert and ready to take over). I did use Autopilot on Monday on this road when I was in traffic though and it performed perfect only bc I was moving at 10mph at most...

Phone key for me works okay. Notice that sometimes I need to physically open the app for the car to recognize that I am right there next to the car... other times it works perfect, kind of hit or miss. Hopefully 3.3.3 update helps with that?

Heat seats in the back aren't necessary. I knew they were there. I drive A few friends two nights a week from one side of campus to the other for class, it would be nice to heat their seat before we even walk out to the car but it isn't necessary, just a cool feature. I get to show off to wow them even more. They all love the car and are in full support for the purchase. 
Just wait until your kids learn everything about the car, they'll love to play in it or ask you to do certain things. I did that once I learned about my dads BMW and then once I started driving 6 years ago I fell in love with the tech in the BMW, but now it's behind Tesla 
Just hope that they don't grow up soon and start to drive, they won't get enough of this car!


----------



## LUXMAN

teslarob said:


> I'm on 10.1, and loving the Autopilot. Definitely seems more stable. Rear heated seats are nice, and both back and cushion are heated as mentioned previously. Also, seems that the audio may have been improved with this update. I always felt the bass was a little lacking, but on the way home today it was bumping like crazy. No changes to the EQ or anything. Not sure if it's real or just my imagination though!


Funny, I am on 4.9 and was playing some BABY GOT BACK yesterday and the BASS was awesome


----------



## LUXMAN

teslarob said:


> I'm on 10.1, and loving the Autopilot. Definitely seems more stable. Rear heated seats are nice, and both back and cushion are heated as mentioned previously. Also, seems that the audio may have been improved with this update. I always felt the bass was a little lacking, but on the way home today it was bumping like crazy. No changes to the EQ or anything. Not sure if it's real or just my imagination though!


Did the fix it so your Balance/Fade stays where you set it? Or does it still reset everytime you start the car?


----------



## teslarob

Alec Tokosch said:


> That's awesome. I am hoping that I get 10.1 soon, like within the next week or so. Would really like the new AP update and better phone key support (heard it works better and is much more reliable?) would you agree with that?


Yes, I have an Android phone, and it seems to be much more reliable now. I think that started with 2018.4 however...can't really remember.



msjulie said:


> I get the caution and testing but sometimes the update delays get a bit ... annoying...


Yes, but just think if you weren't on the forums every day, you wouldn't know there was an update 



LUXMAN said:


> Did the fix it so your Balance/Fade stays where you set it? Or does it still reset everytime you start the car?


I haven't adjusted, so don't have an answer for this. I could try it out tonight and let you know.


----------



## msjulie

> Yes, but just think if you weren't on the forums every day, you wouldn't know there was an update


True enough.. but still, I've been waiting for those rear heated seats!


----------



## Brokedoc

COMPLETE speculation but I think Tesla is making progress towards unified UI across the 3 major UI subtypes: Older S/X w/ NVIDIA, Newer S/X w/ Intel, and 3 w/ Intel.

The current wide release version for old S/X is 2018.10.4.
The current wide release version for 3 is 2018.4.9.

The current limited release version for 3 is 2018.10.1
There recently has been a limited release version for a few AP2.5 S/X 2018.10.2 which is possibly only the new S/X

I can imagine that the software team must be getting stretched a little with 3 different versions being developed at the same time.


----------



## Bob Arasmith

I just picked up my M3 this morning and it has 2018.4.17, not a number I have seen referenced before. Kind of expected it to be the latest, but no heated rear seats. 

But after a few hours with this car I love it.


----------



## LUXMAN

Bob Arasmith said:


> I just picked up my M3 this morning and it has 2018.4.17, not a number I have seen referenced before. Kind of expected it to be the latest, but no heated rear seats.
> 
> But after a few hours with this car I love it.


Congrats!!! Now you get to change Owner Status on your profile!!


----------



## PTFI

Brokedoc said:


> I noticed that you were a recent delivery just 3 weeks ago and you already got 10.1? Now I am completely confused about Tesla's update strategy. I thought, especially with the Model 3, they would try to do major updates with the employee/insider batch to keep bugs under wraps somewhat. Then I saw @PTFI is still running a very old version. Now, you have a very recent delivery and I presume you're a previous owner but you were one of the chosen few to get the major update.
> 
> I give up. Whoever is chosen to receive an update may just be completely random.


The OTA updates appear to be TOTALLY Random. I will have the service center force feed it when they fix another rattle that came soon after my last visit.


----------



## Reliev

Anyone know what's supposed to be in these versions?

2018.11 eaa841a (3/15/18)
2018.10.4 8bbdc66 (3/14/18)
2018.10.2 74fad9a (3/21/18

Also I tend to agree maybe this is crazy talk but I wouldn't be shocked if the s/x bring delayed get. A similar model 3 treatment with the interior you know how Tesla loves to surprise. I also tend to agree with others about the versions being in sync.


----------



## Maevra

relidtm said:


> Anyone know what's supposed to be in these versions?
> 
> 2018.11 eaa841a (3/15/18)
> 2018.10.4 8bbdc66 (3/14/18)
> 2018.10.2 74fad9a (3/21/18
> 
> Also I tend to agree maybe this is crazy talk but I wouldn't be shocked if the s/x bring delayed get. A similar model 3 treatment with the interior you know how Tesla loves to surprise. I also tend to agree with others about the versions being in sync.


The firmware versions you referenced above are not Model 3, they are for Model S/X only. The Model 3 does not share versions with S/X, they're on a different branch.


----------



## Reliev

Ahh i see so anyone know when the silky smooth update is coming for the m3?


----------



## Maevra

relidtm said:


> Ahh i see so anyone know when the silky smooth update is coming for the m3?


Nobody knows except Tesla. Maybe it's already on there and just don't know because Model 3 has never had "improved AP" as part of its release notes. One good way to test is if someone drives the same road in an S/X and a 3 and compares how the cars handle it.


----------



## PTFI

LUXMAN said:


> Funny, I am on 4.9 and was playing some BABY GOT BACK yesterday and the BASS was awesome


I never thought I would see the day when "BABY GOT BACK" would appear in a Model 3>Tech Talk Thread


----------



## apmowery

relidtm said:


> Anyone know what's supposed to be in these versions?
> 
> 2018.11 eaa841a (3/15/18)
> 2018.10.4 8bbdc66 (3/14/18)
> 2018.10.2 74fad9a (3/21/18
> 
> Also I tend to agree maybe this is crazy talk but I wouldn't be shocked if the s/x bring delayed get. A similar model 3 treatment with the interior you know how Tesla loves to surprise. I also tend to agree with others about the versions being in sync.


This is speculation but I believe the s/x delays are for some pretty major overhauls. The M3 has a more efficient battery & I believe those will begin to make their way into the s/x. Model 3 also has a more efficient & cost effective motor - I am confident this same breakthrough in technology will be applied to the newer s/x builds.
Regarding the updates - I know everyone is different, but I don't find the waiting annoying at all, I think it is awesome, exciting, & marketing genius!
I'm a 41 yr old man that checks this forum multiple times a day like a kid at Christmas time - constantly excited about our Model 3 & what update is coming next! Absolutely LOVE our car & the company behind it!


----------



## Reliev

apmowery said:


> This is speculation but I believe the s/x delays are for some pretty major overhauls. The M3 has a more efficient battery & I believe those will begin to make their way into the s/x. Model 3 also has a more efficient & cost effective motor - I am confident this same breakthrough in technology will be applied to the newer s/x builds.
> Regarding the updates - I know everyone is different, but I don't find the waiting annoying at all, I think it is awesome, exciting, & marketing genius!
> I'm a 41 yr old man that checks this forum multiple times a day like a kid at Christmas time - constantly excited about our Model 3 & what update is coming next! Absolutely LOVE our car & the company behind it!


oh im not annoyed with this at all... i was just curious if anyone heard anything


----------



## apmowery

relidtm said:


> oh im not annoyed with this at all... i was just curious if anyone heard anything


I apologise @relidtm - the part of my post regarding the "annoying update delays" was from an earlier post @msjulie made not you. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Maevra

Latest firmware update: 2018.10.5. All the same release notes as was in 10.1, so perhaps it was a minor update to get us folks not yet on 10.x up to speed.

ETA: My phone app now shows "Waking Up" when it tries to connect to the car. Used to only say "Updated yesterday/3 hours ago".


----------



## Prodigal Son

Maevra said:


> perhaps it was a minor update to get us folks not yet on 10.x up to speed..


Still nothing for me, hanging out at 50.13. Clearly I have offended Elon somehow


----------



## Maevra

Prodigal Son said:


> Still nothing for me, hanging out at 50.13. Clearly I have offended Elon somehow


Time to dance in front of the service center!  But no really, maybe call the CS and ask them if they can check? Maybe you have an update that was stuck and needs to be redone.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Maevra said:


> Time to dance in front of the service center!  But no really, maybe call the CS and ask them if they can check? Maybe you have an update that was stuck and needs to be redone.


Could be. I think I'm gonna give it a few more days, I don't wanna be the squeaky wheel until there's an update I'm really hankering for, e.g., Summon, camper mode, or autopilot controls on the scroll wheel. That said if I don't see an update pop by end of week I'll probably reach out.


----------



## LUXMAN

Prodigal Son said:


> Still nothing for me, hanging out at 50.13. Clearly I have offended Elon somehow


What is 50.13? I thought we were waiting for 10.1....
Plus I am on 4.9 still


----------



## LUXMAN

Also, how does this news of a major Nav update this weekend affect the Model 3?


----------



## Prodigal Son

LUXMAN said:


> What is 50.13? I thought we were waiting for 10.1....
> Plus I am on 4.9 still


2017.50.13, quite old. my last update was in the first week of february…


----------



## Love

Prodigal Son said:


> 2017.50.13, quite old. my last update was in the first week of february…


50.13 is for those Model 3 with the extra 1 horsepower.


----------



## teslarob

Maevra said:


> Nobody knows except Tesla. Maybe it's already on there and just don't know because Model 3 has never had "improved AP" as part of its release notes. One good way to test is if someone drives the same road in an S/X and a 3 and compares how the cars handle it.


I have done this, and will say that the Model S seemed smoother than my Model 3 on 2018.10.1. It handled turns on the freeway while staying centered, whereas my Model 3 still tends to drift to the outside as the turn begins, then slowly center itself. The 2.0/2.5 improvement on Model S was a large step, but the Model 3 was definitely better than S/X prior to this update.


----------



## Spiffywerks

I just got the update to 10.5.342f4e3. Auto pilot lane changes are sooooo much smoother.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Spiffywerks said:


> I just got the update to 10.5.342f4e3. Auto pilot lane changes are sooooo much smoother.


!!


----------



## Prodigal Son

Gave in, called support, sure eonugh had a stuck update and now it's fixed, just installed 2018.4.9… now to wait and see if I get another one…


----------



## Maevra

Just tried AP on the commute home and can definitely tell there's an improvement over 4.9. AP seems to be able to activate quicker on roads and be smoother overall. It also handles exit lanes much better now, much more confident and less "wiggling" between whether it would dive for the exit or stay straight.

Mobile app seems to ping the car faster as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Just tried AP on the commute home and can definitely tell there's an improvement over 4.9. AP seems to be able to activate quicker on roads and be smoother overall. It also handles exit lanes much better now, much more confident and less "wiggling" between whether it would dive for the exit or stay straight.
> 
> Mobile app seems to ping the car faster as well.


You guys are killing me ... I want an update!!!


----------



## Wattson

2018.10.5 is an awesome update so far!

I received 2018.10.5 today and went out for a test drive. The difference between auto lane change is very noticeable. If 2018.4.9 was an Indy race car driver lane change, 2018.10.5 is a composed and experienced driver changing lanes. The auto steer on tighter curves *seems* better, but I admit after a couple of uses on winding two lane highways I said NOPE. But now I’ll be trying autosteer more. So I’ll conclude the confidence improvement is enough to have me revisit autosteer usage.

The 2018.10.5 update also seems to calm the car when not occupied. The main HV contactors don’t click until you open a door. Previously my car clicked as soon as I got within 5-10 feet. The front louver is no longer cycling every 7 seconds. And, in general when the car is not plugged in and is locked, it seems less active, which seems a good thing.

Door unlocking seems more immediate. I had already turned off walk-up unlocking. Now with the improved unlock, it seems like the car is ready to unlock immediately versus the half second delay from before.

Oh yeah, and rear heated seats!

And improved rear view camera quality!

And a few more tiny interface tweaks not worth mentioning.

Bonus improvement:
I just missed a picture of it, but I noticed regenerative braking limitation now shows up as dashed line, I have not seen this before.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Rear camera picture is more letterbox style 16:9 instead of "full frame".

Definitely an improvement.


----------



## Brokedoc

2018.10.5 seems to be a wider release version. About 15% of Teslafi's Model 3 fleet (7 of approx. 50) have been updated to this version so far. Limited release versions in the past usually stop around 10% or less.


----------



## Stringcheese

Just got 10.5! Love the changes so far! Others up thread seem to have covered most of what i’ve noticed so far... but-
Nav plotting seems changed and weighted more heavily towards reducing miles. Options now to avoid tolls/ferries. 

Definitely noticed the car going into a deeper sleep when left alone. Very curious to see how this affects vampire drain. Walk up unlock very quick/ seamless and certainly an improvement. 

Didn’t fix the charge port door error if you were experiencing that and wondering.


----------



## aquadoggie

Stringcheese said:


> Just got 10.5! Love the changes so far! Others up thread seem to have covered most of what i've noticed so far... but-
> Nav plotting seems changed and weighted more heavily towards reducing miles. Options now to avoid tolls/ferries.
> 
> Definitely noticed the car going into a deeper sleep when left alone. Very curious to see how this affects vampire drain. Walk up unlock very quick/ seamless and certainly an improvement.
> 
> Didn't fix the charge port door error if you were experiencing that and wondering.


I'm still confused on how walk up unlock works. Doesn't the car still have to sense the bluetooth connection? How is it different from the default?


----------



## geoffreak

aquadoggie said:


> I'm still confused on how walk up unlock works. Doesn't the car still have to sense the bluetooth connection? How is it different from the default?


My understanding is that prior to this recent update, when you got within about 10-20 feet or so of the car, the mirrors would unfold and the car would unlock.

Now after this update, when you get with within about 10-20 feet or so of the car, nothing visibly changes, but the car will wake up. Once you start using the door handle, that's when the mirrors will unfold and the doors unlock.


----------



## hazSolar

aquadoggie said:


> I'm still confused on how walk up unlock works. Doesn't the car still have to sense the bluetooth connection? How is it different from the default?


I think the "walk up unlock" used to unlock the car the instant the bluetooth got in range, which could be up to 30' from the car. The 10.5 update removed that option entirely and now waits for you to grab a handle to unlock. I prefer this because before my car would unlock and turn on when I walked by my garage with no intent of going to the car.


----------



## garsh

geoffreak said:


> Now after this update, when you get with within about 10-20 feet or so of the car, nothing visibly changes, but the car will wake up. Once you start using the door handle, that's when the mirrors will unfold and the doors unlock.


Well, it better require more than just using the door handle. I want it to confirm that the phone is within a few feet of that door handle, and not 10' away. Otherwise anybody can walk up to my car and open it up if I happen to be sitting inside a building, close to the car.

I think @SoFlaModel3 already performed some amount of testing of this behavior, and found that the phone had to be pretty close before the door will unlock & open.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Well, it better require more than just using the door handle. I want it to confirm that the phone is within a few feet of that door handle, and not 10' away. Otherwise anybody can walk up to my car and open it up if I happen to be sitting inside a building, close to the car.
> 
> I think @SoFlaModel3 already performed some amount of testing of this behavior, and found that the phone had to be pretty close before the door will unlock & open.


Here were my test results

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...kaway-lock”-or-keycard.6151/page-2#post-80373


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Well, it better require more than just using the door handle. I want it to confirm that the phone is within a few feet of that door handle, and not 10' away. Otherwise anybody can walk up to my car and open it up if I happen to be sitting inside a building, close to the car.
> 
> I think @SoFlaModel3 already performed some amount of testing of this behavior, and found that the phone had to be pretty close before the door will unlock & open.


I turned off the walk up unlock the 1st day (last week). I have found that you need to be pretty close with the phone for it to work. This morning I left my phone on the other side of the garage entry door and it would not open. That is like 10 feet from the drivers door and through a solid door.
So I just laid out a tape measure (like @SoFlaModel3 has done before) to see how close to the passenger door (way car is in the garage makes it easier and its raining out) you need to be with the phone to open it and it came out to about 12-13 feet. But if we knew where the BT receiver in the car was, maybe we could get a better reading


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here were my test results
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/locking-behavior-without-using-"walkaway-lock"-or-keycard.6151/page-2#post-80373


Yes but your testing was done on the old software version, isn't it possible they changed the range or other paramaters with the new version?


----------



## Spiffywerks

geoffreak said:


> My understanding is that prior to this recent update, when you got within about 10-20 feet or so of the car, the mirrors would unfold and the car would unlock.
> 
> Now after this update, when you get with within about 10-20 feet or so of the car, nothing visibly changes, but the car will wake up. Once you start using the door handle, that's when the mirrors will unfold and the doors unlock.


Yes, that's exactly how it was. I had this setting on but turned it off because every time I walked into the garage with my phone in my pocket the car would want to greet me by flapping its ears out and turning on the headlights. It made getting into the car quicker when approaching in a parking lot compared to the Unlock when you use the handle. (on ver. 4.9)


----------



## mig

Stringcheese said:


> Just got 10.5! Love the changes so far! Others up thread seem to have covered most of what i've noticed so far... but-
> Nav plotting seems changed and weighted more heavily towards reducing miles. Options now to avoid tolls/ferries.


Agreed on the EAP update. I wasn't expecting such a big difference. Nice update.

Also under Nav options, there is an option to re-reroute if it saves more than X minutes (default = 5min, I set to 2min). Was that there before 10.5 or am I just ?


----------



## John

garsh said:


> Well, it better require more than just using the door handle. I want it to confirm that the phone is within a few feet of that door handle, and not 10' away. Otherwise anybody can walk up to my car and open it up if I happen to be sitting inside a building, close to the car.
> 
> I think @SoFlaModel3 already performed some amount of testing of this behavior, and found that the phone had to be pretty close before the door will unlock & open.


Do you already get lots of people running up trying to open your doors now?


----------



## Michel Zehnder

John said:


> Do you already get lots of people running up trying to open your doors now?


Hopefully not. But it is an attack vector, especially if you factor in some BT range extending device to be used?


----------



## John

One of the things I find fascinating about myself and others is the occasional tendency to focus on small improbable things and ignore big common things.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Holy thunderfarts, the turn signals in 4.9 are *way* louder. Not like offensively so but I actually notice them now, which is nice. Now I shall wait patiently (this is a lie) for 10.x


----------



## mig

John said:


> One of the things I find fascinating about myself and others is the occasional tendency to focus on small improbable things and ignore big common things.


Same reason we're worried about a space station falling on us this weekend!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> Yes but your testing was done on the old software version, isn't it possible they changed the range or other paramaters with the new version?


Absolutely. Everything needs to be tested again!


----------



## LUXMAN

mig said:


> Agreed on the EAP update. I wasn't expecting such a big difference. Nice update.
> 
> Also under Nav options, there is an option to re-reroute if it saves more than X minutes (default = 5min, I set to 2min). Was that there before 10.5 or am I just ?


That re route option was available in 4.9 and still is since I haven't gotten the update yet


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Prodigal Son said:


> Holy thunderfarts, the turn signals in 4.9 are *way* louder. Not like offensively so but I actually notice them now, which is nice. Now I shall wait patiently (this is a lie) for 10.x


I think it is variable. Turn up the radio and the turn signals are louder.


----------



## Spiffywerks

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it is variable. Turn up the radio and the turn signals are louder.


It's more pronounced after 10.5.

The forward warning scared the crap out of me yesterday driving home because it was at an audible level louder than my music. Auto drive signals are noticeably louder too, adjusted with radio audio. I hope we eventually have a way to control it separately like most other cars do. My '12 BMW has split settings for Navigation, Proximity Alerts, and Tones (Dings), which I really like.


----------



## Stringcheese

I have noticed the car will NOT wake up using the Tesla app once it goes into a deep sleep / isn’t charging. Anyone else getting this? 

Once I connect in Bluetooth range and the car wakes up it’s fine. 

Mobile app connect setting still on.


----------



## LucyferSam

Spiffywerks said:


> It's more pronounced after 10.5.
> 
> The forward warning scared the crap out of me yesterday driving home because it was at an audible level louder than my music. Auto drive signals are noticeably louder too, adjusted with radio audio. I hope we eventually have a way to control it separately like most other cars do. My '12 BMW has split settings for Navigation, Proximity Alerts, and Tones (Dings), which I really like.


Definitely hoping this happens, the 4.9 turn signals are actually loud enough for me to find them annoying so I'm hoping that doesn't get worse in 10.5...


----------



## garsh

John said:


> Do you already get lots of people running up trying to open your doors now?


Yes.

Leave your car unlocked and you'll find out just how often that happens. It's more often than you think.

We've had thefts at work, were kids "broke into" cars left unlocked.

We've had kids go through our neighborhood stealing things out of cars left unlocked overnight as well. In one case, not only was the car left unlocked, but the owner left the keys in it. The kids took it for a joyride and left it elsewhere.


----------



## LucyferSam

garsh said:


> Yes.
> 
> Leave your car unlocked and you'll find out just how often that happens. It's more often than you think.
> 
> We've had thefts at work, were kids "broke into" cars left unlocked.
> 
> We've had kids go through our neighborhood stealing things out of cars left unlocked overnight as well. In one case, not only was the car left unlocked, but the owner left the keys in it. The kids took it for a joyride and left it elsewhere.


Heh, highly dependent on where you live. I never lock my car and have never had any issue. In my experience around here a locked door does not deter someone looking to get in the car, if locked they will just break a window which is an expensive way to find out there is nothing of value in the car.


----------



## garsh

LucyferSam said:


> Heh, highly dependent on where you live.


To some degree. I work in a city, but I live in the suburbs. The thefts at home were the most shocking. You can run into bored, mischievous kids just about anywhere.


> In my experience around here a locked door does not deter someone looking to get in the car, if locked they will just break a window which is an expensive way to find out there is nothing of value in the car.


The number of people willing to break into an unlocked car is far greater than the number of people willing to break a window. Most people aren't going to look twice at somebody just opening a car door.

That said, I've also had a 13-year-old '83 Honda Accord stolen during the day in Pittsburgh. They broke a rear window to gain access & hotwired it. It was found a week later, stripped for parts.


----------



## LUXMAN

Stringcheese said:


> I have noticed the car will NOT wake up using the Tesla app once it goes into a deep sleep / isn't charging. Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Once I connect in Bluetooth range and the car wakes up it's fine.
> 
> Mobile app connect setting still on.


Strange. I just checked mine. I hasn't been awake in a couple hours. The app refreshed and I unlocked the car without BT from the app. Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Stringcheese

LUXMAN said:


> Strange. I just checked mine. I hasn't been awake in a couple hours. The app refreshed and I unlocked the car without BT from the app. Is this what you are referring to?


Yeah. Even just connecting to the car. But sounds like you don't have the same issue. Interesting... kind of a bummer since I like to increase my charge level about an hour before leaving work to warm my battery up. Also I may have a little bit of a problem checking in on my car every hour like it's my Tesla account waiting for a VIN! Haha


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Stringcheese said:


> I have noticed the car will NOT wake up using the Tesla app once it goes into a deep sleep / isn't charging. Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Once I connect in Bluetooth range and the car wakes up it's fine.
> 
> Mobile app connect setting still on.


@LUXMAN you're on 4.9 right?


----------



## mig

I have 10.5 since yesterday and just woke up the car in the parking lot (though it took about 20s to finish waking up). Now that it is up, I can wait until someone's peeking through the window wondering where all the buttons went and give the horn a honk if you want.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Today keeps getting better!!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @LUXMAN you're on 4.9 right?


I am, but just a few minutes ago I got an alert that I have software ready to load. But I have something to do so will have to wait til tonight. darn it!


----------



## ng0

Is that new stuff or the stuff that people started getting a few weeks ago?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> I am, but just a few minutes ago I got an alert that I have software ready to load. But I have something to do so will have to wait til tonight. darn it!


Lol - look up one post. I didn't blink and started. Whoops may need to run to pickup dinner


----------



## Love

Just got updates to 10.5 as well! Score!!! @SoFlaModel3 @LUXMAN

And @garsh @LucyferSam we've has a rash of broken into cars/joyrider events in my area as of late, it's been on the news here. Doesn't matter for me, I grew up in SoCal and lock everything anyway, lol.

Edit: it said it could take 45 minutes, it took more like 10


----------



## Stringcheese

Very nice! Hope there isn’t much delay with the rollouts going forward! Keep us posted


----------



## Prodigal Son

Just started a new update after installing 2018.4.9 last night, presumably it's 10.5 but who knows?

edit: Confirmed!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Just got updates to 10.5 as well! Score!!! @SoFlaModel3 @LUXMAN
> 
> And @garsh @LucyferSam we've has a rash of broken into cars/joyrider events in my area as of late, it's been on the news here. Doesn't matter for me, I grew up in SoCal and lock everything anyway, lol.
> 
> Edit: it said it could take 45 minutes, it took more like 10


Yup... lightning fast. Time for a drive!!!


----------



## PTFI

Spiffywerks said:


> Rear camera picture is more letterbox style 16:9 instead of "full frame".
> 
> Definitely an improvement.
> 
> View attachment 6674
> 
> 
> View attachment 6675


Looking at your photos,,,You might wanna take it in to the service center to look at that charge port issue


----------



## Brokedoc

Stringcheese said:


> Very nice! Hope there isn't much delay with the rollouts going forward! Keep us posted


There will always be delays with software updates. Tesla constantly puts out new versions with vague update notes until they find a stable version with significant new feature then BOOM! - release it fleet-wide.

Following a thread like this can be a HUGE tease or very helpful. Just like the last wide release was 2018.4.9 with several smaller versions after like the tantalizing 2018.10.1 with heated seats but it wasn't ready for primetime. So everyone following the thread is screaming for the version but they would have been happier if they were ignorant of the new features.

BUT, following a thread like this can let you know that new features are very close and when you DO get the update, you already know what features to look for without fishing around too much.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My backup camera issues with the Florida sun are gone in 10.5! Next stop highway for smooth EAP lane change test!!


----------



## Maevra

Stringcheese said:


> I have noticed the car will NOT wake up using the Tesla app once it goes into a deep sleep / isn't charging. Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Once I connect in Bluetooth range and the car wakes up it's fine.
> 
> Mobile app connect setting still on.


This happened to me the first time I tried to wake the car up after the update. Car would simply not wake up from the app and it was stuck between displaying "waking up" and "vehicle connection error". Walking out to the car and unlocking it via BT did clear it up afterwards, but looks like you may still be having the issue? Maybe try uninstalling the app and/or re-pairing the car.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My backup camera issues with the Florida sun are gone in 10.5! Next stop highway for smooth EAP lane change test!!


Darn it and I just took a photo in bright sunlight for you WITH the sun facing into the camera.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

And that was fast. Wow EAP lane change is as smooth as can be!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

The new (and only way) to walk up unlock is fantastic as well (caveat small sample size of 2 door openings )


----------



## SoFlaModel3

One more ... auto park just did a corner spot!!!!


----------



## ng0

SoFlaModel3 said:


> One more ... auto park just did a corner spot!!!!


perpendicular parking? Meaning you don't need to park between two cars anymore?!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Maevra said:


> Darn it and I just took a photo in bright sunlight for you WITH the sun facing into the camera.


What, no love for the rest of us low life non-Model 3 owning drooling over every little picture you might post people????.....I wanna see!!!!


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> One more ... auto park just did a corner spot!!!!


Corner spot= it parked between a wall/curb and a car? if so nice!


----------



## EvWannabe

Alec Tokosch said:


> The car unlocks and the mirrors unfold and the lights flash as you get close. The new update seems to unlock once you are opening, and not when you get within range. Also, unlocking in its current state with the old 4.9 update, it doesn't always work. I find that I sometimes need to unlock my phone and then it works or I need to open the Tesla App and unlock my car (even though it shows my phone is connected). The Tesla app also takes forever to update sometimes... Thankfully if connected via bluetooth you can unlock the car while it is updating..


I've noticed that in the morning sometimes the car has gone to sleep deeply enough that the key card won't unlock it. I have to pull out the handle as a kind of signal to the car that I'm really there. Then the key card can unlock it because the car has now woken up.

I suspect something similar with phones.


----------



## Wattson

Here's a picture of the new regen power limited dashed lines. This was due to cold morning temps in my circumstance.


----------



## aquadoggie

Got my update too! Woo hoo! Just excited for my first over the air update. This is honestly one of the coolest things about Tesla. I always have the "latest model" from a software sense. No other car can do this.


----------



## Maevra

Mike Land said:


> What, no love for the rest of us low life non-Model 3 owning drooling over every little picture you might post people????.....I wanna see!!!!


Lol ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Maevra said:


> Lol ask and ye shall receive!
> View attachment 6712


Thanks for the love! That pic is super clear, if that is taken facing direct sunlight I can't see any more complaints about the backup camera. Okay, well, I know there still will be some but I think that looks fantastic!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> Thanks for the love! That pic is super clear, if that is taken facing direct sunlight I can't see any more complaints about the backup camera. Okay, well, I know there still will be some but I think that looks fantastic!


You won't hear any from me and I was critical. In direct sun and sometimes quite indirect as well I would just see a completely washed image. This is a fantastic update. Also cropping top and bottom is a nice touch as well!


----------



## LUXMAN

Outdoors said:


> Any one figure out how to turn on and off back seat heat without activating the blower? Can't turn blower down to 0. Turn seats on. Turn off blower. To access the heated seat function I have to turn the blower back on. I know sounds kind of strange. I like warm seats without blowers on and off.


Great point! I just noticed that as I just updated to 10.5 as well. Did it do that before? I really don't remember. I am thinking it didn't. 
Before if you touched the fan icon with the AC off, did it just open the climate settings only or did it start the AC as well?


----------



## LUXMAN

Not sure if the release noted were posted above but here they are.
















I do like the Radio and Phone icons on the Left now. That will be more convenient


----------



## LUXMAN

Not sure what the map updates are in this as it still says Google Maps. I wonder if that will change with the NAV update Elon said was coming this weekend. Or does anyone know if that even applies to the 3?
personally after driving it for a few days, I think I would like the turn by turn moved to the Left side somehow. I personally don't like the GPS talking to me when I drive, so I mute it. I usually have a good idea of where I am going (preplanning) so having them on the left would be helpful as sometimes I use the NAV just as a way to see how long til I get to where I am going.

Anyway, here is where they added the Toll and Ferry options. I wonder if it added the ability to add more stops to the route...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Great point! I just noticed that as I just updated to 10.5 as well. Did it do that before? I really don't remember. I am thinking it didn't.
> Before if you touched the fan icon with the AC off, did it just open the climate settings only or did it start the AC as well?


It did both... started the A/C back up (with previous settings) and launched the menu for altering the configuration.


----------



## Love

I start my day by throwing my work back (ok, ok, placing it gently on top of the blanket I've used to cover it.) in the back seat and then heading to work. Just thought I'd FYI this post that the rear door handles do not unlock the car. I had to open the driver's door to then open the driver's side rear door. Not a huge deal... but worth a mention.
I'm guessing the passenger door handle would unlock the car, will test this afternoon if nobody else has.

EDIT: NOT CORRECT, answered by @SoFlaModel3 a few posts later. Rear door handle DOES work. Assumption is my car was still waking from deep sleep.


----------



## Brokedoc

LUXMAN said:


> Not sure what the map updates are in this as it still says Google Maps. I wonder if that will change with the NAV update Elon said was coming this weekend. Or does anyone know if that even applies to the 3?
> personally after driving it for a few days, I think I would like the turn by turn moved to the Left side somehow. I personally don't like the GPS talking to me when I drive, so I mute it. I usually have a good idea of where I am going (preplanning) so having them on the left would be helpful as sometimes I use the NAV just as a way to see how long til I get to where I am going.
> 
> Anyway, here is where they added the Toll and Ferry options. I wonder if it added the ability to add more stops to the route...
> View attachment 6718


*VERY IMPORTANT FYI - *Tesla does this in the S/X also which makes no sense to me.

On the NAV settings, the default "RE-ROUTE IF IT SAVES MORE THAN" time is set to 10 mins. That's ridiculous. Any other NAV software on the planet likely will reroute if an alternate route saves you more than a minute or 2. Please reduce this setting to a shorter time to make your NAV route plotting more time efficient.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> I start my day by throwing my work back (ok, ok, placing it gently on top of the blanket I've used to cover it.) in the back seat and then heading to work. Just thought I'd FYI this post that the rear door handles do not unlock the car. I had to open the driver's door to then open the driver's side rear door. Not a huge deal... but worth a mention.
> I'm guessing the passenger door handle would unlock the car, will test this afternoon if nobody else has.


I didn't have that experience. I was able to open the back doors and trunk for that matter without opening the front. My guess your car was still asleep when you reached for the back door and in the move to the front door it woke up making it seem like the front door had to go first.


----------



## LUXMAN

Brokedoc said:


> *VERY IMPORTANT FYI - *Tesla does this in the S/X also which makes no sense to me.
> 
> On the NAV settings, the default "RE-ROUTE IF IT SAVES MORE THAN" time is set to 10 mins. That's ridiculous. Any other NAV software on the planet likely will reroute if an alternate route saves you more than a minute or 2. Please reduce this setting to a shorter time to make your NAV route plotting more time efficient.


It does let you reduce this. But with the way freeways and traffic are to/from my work, it has to be like 10 minutes cuz those other routes can be a nightmare


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I didn't have that experience. I was able to open the back doors and trunk for that matter without opening the front. My guess your car was still asleep when you reached for the back door and in the move to the front door it woke up making it seem like the front door had to go first.


I agree. I can open any door or the trunk first without having to open the others first


----------



## LUXMAN

This new update has seemingly calmed the car down for me as well. 
I Use to walk by with my phone and it would be like “alright! Let’s go!” Just like a dog when you get the leash or say the word WALK or OUTSIDE. When I am just getting something from the freezer. 

Now this morning, nothing. Then I opened the app and she started jumping, ready to go!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I didn't have that experience. I was able to open the back doors and trunk for that matter without opening the front. My guess your car was still asleep when you reached for the back door and in the move to the front door it woke up making it seem like the front door had to go first.


Good to know, thank you! It must have just been still waking up from sleeping for the night. I'll leave my original post instead of deleting/editing as it's been answered by you and verified by @LUXMAN

Also, wow, EAP on my way in to work was AMAZING today!


----------



## Twiglett

Brokedoc said:


> *VERY IMPORTANT FYI - *Tesla does this in the S/X also which makes no sense to me.
> 
> On the NAV settings, the default "RE-ROUTE IF IT SAVES MORE THAN" time is set to 10 mins. That's ridiculous. Any other NAV software on the planet likely will reroute if an alternate route saves you more than a minute or 2. Please reduce this setting to a shorter time to make your NAV route plotting more time efficient.


A completely personal counter view . . . .
For me a diversion is only worthwhile if it saves real time, at least 20 minutes or more. Anything less is why I want EAP, so I'm not stressed when I get to the destination. Two minutes is a single traffic light stop, or waiting for the elevator to arrive.
My life isn't hinged on those two minutes so a default of 10 is perfectly fine.
[quick edit for add clarification, maybe]
sorry, had to add that I despise most NAVs, I'd rather know where I'm going and have it confirmed by the nav rather than blindly rely on it being correct. I've seen too many drivers staring blankly from a dead end route to their nav and back again


----------



## ng0

Twiglett said:


> A completely personal counter view . . . .
> For me a diversion is only worthwhile if it saves real time, at least 20 minutes or more. Anything less is why I want EAP, so I'm not stressed when I get to the destination. Two minutes is a single traffic light stop, or waiting for the elevator to arrive.
> My life isn't hinged on those two minutes so a default of 10 is perfectly fine.
> [quick edit for add clarification, maybe]
> sorry, had to add that I despise most NAVs, I'd rather know where I'm going and have it confirmed by the nav rather than blindly rely on it being correct. I've seen too many drivers staring blankly from a dead end route to their nav and back again


Hopefully the system will eventually be smart enough to know when to justify a recalc. Like if it only saves a minute or two but could potentially put you at a bunch of red lights or really remote side streets it wouldn't change, but if you save a few minutes by taking a different freeway then it would.


----------



## zdre

I am impressed! Zero autopilot disengagements with 2018.10.5 firmware on my 22 mile hilly highway commute! Used to have to take over at least 4 times when going over hills, under bridges, and into sharp dips of the road on 2018.4.9. Also lane changes are now smooth as butter!


----------



## Spiffywerks

PTFI said:


> Looking at your photos,,,You might wanna take it in to the service center to look at that charge port issue


Hehe yeah. I had talked about it on another thread. Going in next Friday.


----------



## MelindaV

Twiglett said:


> I've seen too many drivers staring blankly from a dead end route to their nav and back again


or attempting to explain to a transit cop how your rental car ended up in the Bay Bridge's bus/emergency vehicle lane when you never intended to go into The City, because you trusted "take the next right"....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I posted in the autopilot specific thread, but wow 2018.10.5 is amazing!

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/autopilot-2-0-2-5-official-thread.1490/page-19#post-85407


----------



## Brokedoc

Twiglett said:


> A completely personal counter view . . . .
> For me a diversion is only worthwhile if it saves real time, at least 20 minutes or more. Anything less is why I want EAP, so I'm not stressed when I get to the destination. Two minutes is a single traffic light stop, or waiting for the elevator to arrive.
> My life isn't hinged on those two minutes so a default of 10 is perfectly fine.
> [quick edit for add clarification, maybe]
> sorry, had to add that I despise most NAVs, I'd rather know where I'm going and have it confirmed by the nav rather than blindly rely on it being correct. I've seen too many drivers staring blankly from a dead end route to their nav and back again


I see your point. I forgot how all of us "New Yawkers" are in a hurry to get everywhere.


----------



## mig

ng0 said:


> Hopefully the system will eventually be smart enough to know when to justify a recalc. Like if it only saves a minute or two but could potentially put you at a bunch of red lights or really remote side streets it wouldn't change, but if you save a few minutes by taking a different freeway then it would.


Kind of like a "route pain" metric? 5 minutes in traffic not as painful as 3 minutes stuck in city streets gridlock?


----------



## ng0

mig said:


> Kind of like a "route pain" metric? 5 minutes in traffic not as painful as 3 minutes stuck in city streets gridlock?


well, it's more of a risk vs reward sort of scenario. 5 minutes of freeway traffic vs 2-8 minutes of driving time depending on how you hit red lights, pedestrians and other unknowns on city streets.


----------



## Bokonon

Outdoors said:


> The risk tends to be very high, and no reward that I am aware of when hitting pedestrians.


You sure? My dad always told me they were worth 10 points.


----------



## ng0

Bokonon said:


> You sure? My dad always told me they were worth 10 points.


Bonus points depending on the pedestrian


----------



## Twiglett

Brokedoc said:


> I see your point. I forgot how all of us "New Yawkers" are in a hurry to get everywhere.


hey - that's why I moved from NJ to TX. Driving in the right lane is simple here because nobody in a pickup truck uses it, they're all in the left two lanes in a diesel haze going slower than me.


----------



## LUXMAN

So this is new....








Pulled up behind this guy, not too close and the picture of RUBY WOO, turned vertical while still in drive to show the distance between us. That wasn't happening on 4.9 that I saw


----------



## LUXMAN

So it appears they have fixed the issue of the balance resetting after every drive.


----------



## teslarob

LUXMAN said:


> So this is new....
> Pulled up behind this guy, not too close and the picture of RUBY WOO, turned vertical while still in drive to show the distance between us. That wasn't happening on 4.9 that I saw


That's normal operation of the park assist sensors. Not sure if they increased the range when it will alert you, though...maybe that's why you see it now.


LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6750
> So it appears they have fixed the issue of the balance resetting after every drive.


Totally forgot to check this for you, then noticed it this morning. But now you've got the answer!


----------



## LUXMAN

teslarob said:


> That's normal operation of the park assist sensors. Not sure if they increased the range when it will alert you, though...maybe that's why you see it now.


Yeah, I guess you are correct. I just haven't seen it in traffic before, but now that you mention it, it does that in the garage, so *NEVERMIND*


----------



## Impatient

My car is on the other side of town being wrapped and having the windows tinted and the phone app just informed me that a software update is available. I want to ask the tint/wrap people to push the appropriate buttons to kick off the update but I've never seen a software prompt on the 3. Is it the same as the S, a yellow clock icon?

How to best direct the wrap people to the correct UI controls?


----------



## 1st Model 3 in Huntsville

Silky smooth Update appears to be in Model 3 2018.10.5. I have one section of road that always made the car veer to the left or the right at the crest of the hill and you would have to take over autopilot. After receiving 10.5 this week, I just tested it on that road and no longer have the issue. I have never been able to take this road at this spot without the autopilot issue there until now.


----------



## mig

Impatient said:


> My car is on the other side of town being wrapped and having the windows tinted and the phone app just informed me that a software update is available. I want to ask the tint/wrap people to push the appropriate buttons to kick off the update but I've never seen a software prompt on the 3. Is it the same as the S, a yellow clock icon?
> 
> How to best direct the wrap people to the correct UI controls?


This is just such a perfect post given your username.

Yes, I think there will be a yellow clock icon on the upper part of the screen. Touch that and then "Install Now"


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, I guess you are correct. I just haven't seen it in traffic before, but now that you mention it, it does that in the garage, so *NEVERMIND*


Yeah definitely a normal occurrence for me. I guess I like to get close to the car in front of me


----------



## JLM3

Dumb question for my 2 week old M3 but I got the alert on my Tesla App that the new update was out but when I went to my car, the update button was no where to be found. Does everyone not get the update push all together? If no, how do I get it so my car can get the update?

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Maevra

JLM3 said:


> Dumb question for my 2 week old M3 but I got the alert on my Tesla App that the new update was out but when I went to my car, the update button was no where to be found. Does everyone not get the update push all together? If no, how do I get it so my car can get the update?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone.


So you didn't see the yellow clock? Or it showed before but for this update it did not? Icon should be on the top right area of your screen. If you can't see it, maybe call CS and ask them to check what's going on.


----------



## aquadoggie

JLM3 said:


> Dumb question for my 2 week old M3 but I got the alert on my Tesla App that the new update was out but when I went to my car, the update button was no where to be found. Does everyone not get the update push all together? If no, how do I get it so my car can get the update?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone.


The clock on mine was not yellow and was a bit inconspicuous. It was in the upper right of the screen though.


----------



## Stringcheese

Anyone else notice the same dotted line as the “reduced regen” on the other side of the line for limited acceleration? At least I assume that’s what it is. Only shows up when you are already traveling at speed so I wasn’t about to test it! Is that a thing on S/X?


----------



## Stringcheese

Maevra said:


> This happened to me the first time I tried to wake the car up after the update. Car would simply not wake up from the app and it was stuck between displaying "waking up" and "vehicle connection error". Walking out to the car and unlocking it via BT did clear it up afterwards, but looks like you may still be having the issue? Maybe try uninstalling the app and/or re-pairing the car.


I tried everything involving reboots, uninstalls and even logging into a different account (as my Tesla transfer isn't complete) and nothing fixed it. I gave up and after 2 days it works again. /shrug

Glad it worked itself out!


----------



## Nilroc

I hope they fix this problems discovered by you tuber "Nick's Tesla"


----------



## garsh

Nilroc said:


> I hope they fix this problems discovered by you tuber "Nick's Tesla"


TLDR: when the car is plugged in and unattended for more than ~5 minutes, then you have to pull on a door handle to unlock the car before you'll be permitted to remove the charging connector.

That actually doesn't sound too bad to me. I don't want random people unplugging my car anyhow.


----------



## mig

garsh said:


> TLDR: when the car is plugged in and unattended for more than ~5 minutes, then you have to pull on a door handle to unlock the car before you'll be permitted to remove the charging connector.
> 
> That actually doesn't sound too bad to me. I don't want random people to unplug my car anyhow.


I agree. At first I thought this guy wants to be able to unlock his car with the charging connector? No thank you.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Nilroc said:


> I hope they fix this problems discovered by you tuber "Nick's Tesla"


Odd, I don't have this problem...


----------



## Nilroc

I think it would be better if you walked up to the car and the charge port unlocked so you could remove it then get into your car. Not vice Versa.


----------



## JLM3

So actually I just called Tesla Service because I never got the update for the M3 and they told me that the 10.5 update was actually rolled back and they are working on a new one. There was some sort of bug in the update so just thought I would share with the community!


----------



## teslarob

Stringcheese said:


> Anyone else notice the same dotted line as the "reduced regen" on the other side of the line for limited acceleration? At least I assume that's what it is. Only shows up when you are already traveling at speed so I wasn't about to test it! Is that a thing on S/X?


Yes, I have seen this as well. It does happen on S/X, but looks different because of the very different UI.


----------



## Maevra

JLM3 said:


> So actually I just called Tesla Service because I never got the update for the M3 and they told me that the 10.5 update was actually rolled back and they are working on a new one. There was some sort of bug in the update so just thought I would share with the community!


Hmm maybe they are confusing 10.1 with 10.5? Far as we can tell 10.5 is a wide release.


----------



## LucyferSam

Nilroc said:


> I think it would be better if you walked up to the car and the charge port unlocked so you could remove it then get into your car. Not vice Versa.


This, I like the the charger is locked when your not at the car, but having to open the door before I could unplug the charger was kind of annoying this morning. It didn't do it yesterday though, but I was able to wake the car from the app first whereas this morning I had a connection error so the car didn't wake up at all until I touched the handle.


----------



## mig

LucyferSam said:


> This, I like the the charger is locked when your not at the car, but having to open the door before I could unplug the charger was kind of annoying this morning. It didn't do it yesterday though, but I was able to wake the car from the app first whereas this morning I had a connection error so the car didn't wake up at all until I touched the handle.


You're right that is annoying. I echo @SoFlaModel3 -- I haven't experienced this problem. However, I use the J1172 adapter. I will try to pay more attention. It does seem like something Tesla could fix though!


----------



## LucyferSam

I think I've also figured out why my music from USB only restarts properly if I wake the car up using the app rather than walking up to it - if the phone is in range it automatically tries to preferentially pull music from the phone even though there isn't any there and thus ignores the USB drive. It still holds the place on the USB drive though, so even if it doesn't load when I come up to it if I don't mess with anything on the music, exit the car, wake it up with the app from a distance and re-enter the car, playback starts from where it left off the previous time. To make USB music 90% of the way to the functionality I want, they just have to de-priotize the phone.


----------



## Maevra

LucyferSam said:


> This, I like the the charger is locked when your not at the car, but having to open the door before I could unplug the charger was kind of annoying this morning. It didn't do it yesterday though, but I was able to wake the car from the app first whereas this morning I had a connection error so the car didn't wake up at all until I touched the handle.


Hmm.. you shouldn't have to open the door. If the phone key is in proximity, pressing the round dot at the top of the chargeport handle will unlock it and you can disconnect.


----------



## MelindaV

double posting this (also in the AP2.0 thread) for those that may not pay attention to the AP thread...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979824983017906176
(ETA: with FW 18.12)


----------



## aquadoggie

JLM3 said:


> So actually I just called Tesla Service because I never got the update for the M3 and they told me that the 10.5 update was actually rolled back and they are working on a new one. There was some sort of bug in the update so just thought I would share with the community!


I will say that since the 10.5 update things do seem a bit buggier. The phone connection to the car is way slower for me. Way slower.


----------



## LucyferSam

Maevra said:


> Hmm.. you shouldn't have to open the door. If the phone key is in proximity, pressing the round dot at the top of the chargeport handle will unlock it and you can disconnect.


That's the way it has always worked before, but this morning I tried to unplug the charger and got no response, the Tesla logo next to the charger wouldn't even light up (normally would be blue to indicate that it is not charging). I was actually pretty worried that somehow the car's electrical system had failed until I went to open the front door and it all came to life. Tesla logo turned blue and the button worked fine to unplug it.


----------



## Maevra

LucyferSam said:


> That's the way it has always worked before, but this morning I tried to unplug the charger and got no response, the Tesla logo next to the charger wouldn't even light up (normally would be blue to indicate that it is not charging). I was actually pretty worried that somehow the car's electrical system had failed until I went to open the front door and it all came to life. Tesla logo turned blue and the button worked fine to unplug it.


Ok that does sound more like an annoying bug. :/ Hope a reset or power cycle can fix it.


----------



## Maevra

Has anyone been testing how long the remote climate control will stay on before it turns off? Many versions ago the climate control would shut off automatically after 30 minutes, but doesn't seem to be the case on 10.5.

Car was showing 124 degrees outside so I turned on climate control to cool it off a bit. 3 hours later *(corrected from 36 minutes in my original post) *I remembered to check, and AC was still going! I shut it off and lost 11 miles in the process. Oops.

ETA: IIRC, an actual setting for camper/continuous climate control has never really been implemented on the 3 but I could be wrong.

11 miles lost in 3 hours of running the AC= 3.6 miles lost/hour (83 degrees outside, car parked in a concrete lot with zero shade).


----------



## LucyferSam

Maevra said:


> Has anyone been testing how long the remote climate control will stay on before it turns off? Many versions ago the climate control would shut off automatically after 30 minutes, but doesn't seem to be the case on 10.5.
> 
> Car was showing 124 degrees outside so I turned on climate control to cool it off a bit. 36 minutes later I remembered to check, and AC was still going! I shut it off and lost 11 miles in the process. Oops.
> 
> ETA: IIRC, an actual setting for camper/continuous climate control has never really been implemented on the 3 but I could be wrong.


I was deliberately using it once to keep the car warm while having dinner (had orchids in the car and it was in the teens outside), and had to turn it back on at about the 30 min mark. I wasn't paying quite close enough attention to give you more detail than that, and that was way back on 2017.50.12


----------



## Prodigal Son

Maevra said:


> ETA: IIRC, an actual setting for camper/continuous climate control has never really been implemented on the 3 but I could be wrong.


This is one of my "big four", along with summon, autopilot controls on the right scroll wheel (allegedly in 2018.10.12, hopefully we get it soon), and wifi.


----------



## Maevra

Prodigal Son said:


> This is one of my "big four", along with summon, autopilot controls on the right scroll wheel (allegedly in 2018.10.12, hopefully we get it soon), and wifi.


Exactly what I'm waiting for as well!


----------



## Maevra

@LucyferSam funny enough the manual still says this:

*When you use the mobile app to turn on the climate control system, it automatically turns off after 30 minutes. To cool or heat the cabin for a longer period, you must turn it on again.
*
Definitely NOT the case I experienced.


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> double posting this (also in the AP2.0 thread) for those that may not pay attention to the AP thread...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979824983017906176
> (ETA: with FW 18.12)


Wait. Which update is this? I have 10.5 and no autopilot. The scroll wheel doesn't work for the basic cruise. I would think they would enable that for basic cruise too


----------



## Maevra

LUXMAN said:


> Wait. Which update is this? I have 10.5 and no autopilot. The scroll wheel doesn't work for the basic cruise. I would think they would enable that for basic cruise too


This supposedly is the next update, not 10.5.


----------



## LUXMAN

Maevra said:


> This supposedly is the next update, not 10.5.


Ok, so does this go along with the maps update this weekend or is that only for S and X?


----------



## Maevra

LUXMAN said:


> Ok, so does this go along with the maps update this weekend or is that only for S and X?


Good question, don't know the answer unfortunately. I don't think we'll know until someone compares the 3 to the S/X version.


----------



## apmowery

Maevra said:


> Good question, don't know the answer unfortunately. I don't think we'll know until someone compares the 3 to the S/X version.


I will let you guys know what I find out. I just finished my update & I now have the right scroll wheel for cruise speed & following distance. I haven't driven the car yet but I am about to & will jump back on here & confirm if the maps update was included! Super stoked by the scroll wheel update - can't wait to try it!


----------



## Maevra

apmowery said:


> I will let you guys know what I find out. I just finished my update & I now have the right scroll wheel for cruise speed & following distance. I haven't driven the car yet but I am about to & will jump back on here & confirm if the maps update was included! Super stoked by the scroll wheel update - can't wait to try it!


Whoot!!! Can't wait to hear about it!

P.S. I am so jealous of you right now, just so you know.


----------



## LUXMAN

apmowery said:


> I will let you guys know what I find out. I just finished my update & I now have the right scroll wheel for cruise speed & following distance. I haven't driven the car yet but I am about to & will jump back on here & confirm if the maps update was included! Super stoked by the scroll wheel update - can't wait to try it!


Oh man. No notification but I gotta go check the car now!

Dang it! Nothing but at least I got this view!









How long did the update take?


----------



## apmowery

Ok so here is what I can share:
1. I didn't notice a maps difference but I only drove it down 1 exit on the highway - doesn't seem different & one feature I am hoping they add that is still the same (which makes me think I haven't gotten the map update yet) is the exit number being displayed on the screen - it audibly says "now exit right at exit 106" but the map doesn't display the exit number. Soooooo I don't think this is the new maps update.
2. Lane change in autopilot is BUTTER now! Huge improvement & feels incredible & activates the lane change much quicker as well...anyone else experience the blinker being on for 7-8 seconds before it changed lanes - didn't do that to me tonight & much smoother.
3. The BIG DADDY improvement - the scoll wheel is awesome. One click up increases speed 1 mph. A quick/fast swipe up or down adjusts speed by 5 mph! Really smooth & intuitive.
Clicking left on the right scroll wheel increases following distance & right click decreases following distance (see my pic)


----------



## John

apmowery said:


> The BIG DADDY improvement - the scoll wheel is awesome. One click up increases speed 1 mph. A quick/fast swipe up or down adjusts speed by 5 mph! Really smooth & intuitive.
> Clicking left on the right scroll wheel increases following distance & right click decreases following distance (see my pic)


Noice!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mig said:


> You're right that is annoying. I echo @SoFlaModel3 -- I haven't experienced this problem. However, I use the J1172 adapter. I will try to pay more attention. It does seem like something Tesla could fix though!


Sure enough I just had the issue. This is exactly what I hated about walk up unlock "off" and now with 10.5 it's forced to be off. I suppose it's the trade off for the car not doing the dance repeatedly but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## MelindaV

apmowery said:


> Ok so here is what I can share:
> 1. I didn't notice a maps difference but I only drove it down 1 exit on the highway - doesn't seem different & one feature I am hoping they add that is still the same (which makes me think I haven't gotten the map update yet) is the exit number being displayed on the screen - it audibly says "now exit right at exit 106" but the map doesn't display the exit number. Soooooo I don't think this is the new maps update.
> 2. Lane change in autopilot is BUTTER now! Huge improvement & feels incredible & activates the lane change much quicker as well...anyone else experience the blinker being on for 7-8 seconds before it changed lanes - didn't do that to me tonight & much smoother.
> 3. The BIG DADDY improvement - the scoll wheel is awesome. One click up increases speed 1 mph. A quick/fast swipe up or down adjusts speed by 5 mph! Really smooth & intuitive.
> Clicking left on the right scroll wheel increases following distance & right click decreases following distance (see my pic)


What was the full FW # & build ID? I'd seen it was a 2018.12.?, but that was it.


----------



## garsh

Nilroc said:


> I think it would be better if you walked up to the car and the charge port unlocked so you could remove it then get into your car. Not vice Versa.


If the charge port unlocking requires you to have your "phone key" on your person, that would be ok.

But I'd like to at least have the option to not allow just anybody to remove the charger. When I'm at a J1772 public charging station, I want the car to remain locked onto the J1772 adapter so that nobody runs off with it.


----------



## Reliev

does anyone know when scheduling is enabled? maybe that can prevent this.. is it a bug or a feature that is shutting off?


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sure enough I just had the issue. This is exactly what I hated about walk up unlock "off" and now with 10.5 it's forced to be off. I suppose it's the trade off for the car not doing the dance repeatedly but annoying nonetheless.


I hope someday they allow an option to leave the car unlocked at home. Mine is always in the garage. For now can you unlock the car from the app after you get home and have it stay unlocked? or does it auto-lock itself after some period of time? I'd prefer to have an easy way to leave it unlocked at home without having to dig through the menu and turn off "walk away lock" each time I get home.


----------



## apmowery

MelindaV said:


> What was the full FW # & build ID? I'd seen it was a 2018.12.?, but that was it.


2018.12 5eadc71


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> I hope someday they allow an option to leave the car unlocked at home. Mine is always in the garage. For now can you unlock the car from the app after you get home and have it stay unlocked? or does it auto-lock itself after some period of time? I'd prefer to have an easy way to leave it unlocked at home without having to dig through the menu and turn off "walk away lock" each time I get home.


Yeah that would be an interesting idea!


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> If the charge port unlocking requires you to have your "phone key" on your person, that would be ok.
> 
> But I'd like to at least have the option to not allow just anybody to remove the charger. When I'm at a J1772 public charging station, I want the car to remain locked onto the J1772 adapter so that nobody runs off with it.


The car DOES lock onto the adapter. There are only 2 ways to get it out that I have found since this is what I use in my garage.
1. Use the app to unlock the charge port. Even with the car locked, you can remove it if you use the app.
2. Open the car. Then when you remove the 1772 plug, the T turns white and you can take our the adapter.

If someone walks up and unplugs the 1772, the adapter will stay in place, In fact, if they did that and you came back to the car, you will not be able to remove the adapter until you unlock the port with the app.


----------



## Prodigal Son

I hate to admit the lengths I've gone to but I'm in the middle of testing some software I wrote/am writing just to unlock the car when I walk into the garage in the morning. Seems to be working well but needs a bit of refinement and need to have it validate that the car is actually home when I do this, otherwise it'll be unlocking the car no matter where it is when I walk into the garage. 

Obviously this is way over the top as a fix, but…


----------



## 3V Pilot

Prodigal Son said:


> I hate to admit the lengths I've gone to but I'm in the middle of testing some software I wrote/am writing just to unlock the car when I walk into the garage in the morning. Seems to be working well but needs a bit of refinement and need to have it validate that the car is actually home when I do this, otherwise it'll be unlocking the car no matter where it is when I walk into the garage.
> 
> Obviously this is way over the top as a fix, but…


Love the idea but could you write it to "unlock the car" when you are home, just after the app locks it on walkaway? I know that might not work for everyone but in my garage I'd love it to be unlocked all the time, not just in the morning before I leave.


----------



## Love

Prodigal Son said:


> I hate to admit the lengths I've gone to but I'm in the middle of testing some software I wrote/am writing just to unlock the car when I walk into the garage in the morning. Seems to be working well but needs a bit of refinement and need to have it validate that the car is actually home when I do this, otherwise it'll be unlocking the car no matter where it is when I walk into the garage.
> 
> Obviously this is way over the top as a fix, but…


2018.Prod.Son.1?


----------



## Prodigal Son

Mike Land said:


> Love the idea but could you write it to "unlock the car" when you are home, just after the app locks it on walkaway? I know that might not work for everyone but in my garage I'd love it to be unlocked all the time, not just in the morning before I leave.


Definitely doable though I'm not sure if the car would re-lock after that. Can check it out.

I've just over the last few minutes gotten the app to recognize the car's BLE transceivers to verify presence of the vehicle before unlocking, so this idea seems to be worth chasing at least.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Prodigal Son said:


> Definitely doable though I'm not sure if the car would re-lock after that. Can check it out.
> 
> I've just over the last few minutes gotten the app to recognize the car's BLE transceivers to verify presence of the vehicle before unlocking, so this idea seems to be worth chasing at least.


Using the "unlock at home" route you wouldn't even need the car's BLE at all. Just the phone's location "Home" and "unlock after 2 minutes" or whatever time it takes to walk away and the car is locked. Seems like that would be a more simple solution unless you want it locked until the morning.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Mike Land said:


> Using the "unlock at home" route you wouldn't even need the car's BLE at all. Just the phone's location "Home" and "unlock after 2 minutes" or whatever time it takes to walk away and the car is locked. Seems like that would be a more simple solution unless you want it locked until the morning.


Yeah, I haven't really screwed around much with GPS locations in the past so I'd have to do some reading on Core Location frameworks as they pertain to GPS and such before I'd be able to do it that way (but I'll do that reading). I'm quite familiar with BLE stuff because I use it at work heavily and so throwing a transceiver in the garage was an easy thing (the way the app is working right now is basically that when it sees the garage transceiver pop on the grid, it checks for the car, and if it's there it fires an unlock at it). The possibilities, though, are endless.


----------



## Love

relidtm said:


> does anyone know when scheduling is enabled? maybe that can prevent this.. is it a bug or a feature that is shutting off?


I think the updates are sporadic at best, as to when they're scheduled and released. I don't think anyone really knows a pattern or philosophy behind when each person gets their update yet.

I know my wife has had a few updates fail, then a few days later the update tries again. Odd as that's the S over WiFi, versus my 3 on LTE.

Maybe I completely am missing on these answers, but wanted to reply lest your question go unanswered.


----------



## Brokedoc

apmowery said:


> 2018.12 5eadc71


PLEASE CONFIRM THAT YOUR RUNNING 2018.12 5eadc71 on your Model 3!!!!!

Firstly, that would mean that the 3 is now on a unified FW as the S/X.

Secondly, 2018.12 is supposed to use the new NAV Engine that is open source instead of the older version and should make NAV much more intuitive (unless the 3s were already on the new engine)

Thirdly, we will be changing the format of this thread to create a new thread for each FW version update. This will help minimize excessive thread length and better organize specific FW feature announcements/discoveries/bugs. This original thread will be locked to further comments after it appears that most users are off 2018.10.5 and no longer making comments specific to this version.

Myself or the mods will continue to update the OP in this thread to have an easy to reference list of FW update versions and feature milestones. At some point, we may migrate this summary list exclusively to the new WIKI to minimize redundancy.


----------



## RandyS

Testing with 2018.10.5...One of my previous glitches is now fixed...

When playing USB music, exiting the car, and coming back in, the music never re-started. So I would re-start the music with the "recent" button. Of course, that would start with song #1 on the album.

Now it works like it is supposed to. The music resumes from where it stopped when I get back in...Small victory...I'll take it...


----------



## LUXMAN

RandyS said:


> Testing with 2018.10.5...One of my previous glitches is now fixed...
> 
> When playing USB music, exiting the car, and coming back in, the music never re-started. So I would re-start the music with the "recent" button. Of course, that would start with song #1 on the album.
> 
> Now it works like it is supposed to. The music resumes from where it stopped when I get back in...Small victory...I'll take it...


Have you had the issue of the radio not scanning for stations? The only way I have been able to get a station is buy searching for a particular number like 100.3 and then selecting the one that says FM. Then making it a favorite. They said this was a know issue and when the "trick" didn't fix it, they said that it would be fixed via software later, Did you have this and did the update fix it? 10.5 did not fix it for me


----------



## RandyS

Sorry, I'm a USB music guy. Stopped listening to the radio 20+ years ago. No ads, morning drive team, etc. for me.


----------



## LucyferSam

RandyS said:


> Testing with 2018.10.5...One of my previous glitches is now fixed...
> 
> When playing USB music, exiting the car, and coming back in, the music never re-started. So I would re-start the music with the "recent" button. Of course, that would start with song #1 on the album.
> 
> Now it works like it is supposed to. The music resumes from where it stopped when I get back in...Small victory...I'll take it...


Even on 10.5 it's far from consistent, mostly because it keeps trying to pull music from my phone while it re-indexes the USB drive, instead of keeping the USB drive indexed and playing. It's way better than it was, but they really just need to save the index and always default to the last used music device even if it takes a few more seconds...


----------



## ng0

Maevra said:


> Hmm.. you shouldn't have to open the door. If the phone key is in proximity, pressing the round dot at the top of the chargeport handle will unlock it and you can disconnect.


I'm not sure if it's just me, but I tried that this morning and it wasn't until my doors unlocked (mirrors unfolded) that the chargeport released the cable.


----------



## John

Enjoying the Nav system immensely. So clear and easy to follow, with lane directions right on the path depiction. And voice command (just say "navigate to [address]") works flawlessly.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ng0 said:


> I'm not sure if it's just me, but I tried that this morning and it wasn't until my doors unlocked (mirrors unfolded) that the chargeport released the cable.


Try this!!

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...harge-cable-after-car-sleeps.6415/#post-87347


----------



## apmowery

Brokedoc said:


> PLEASE CONFIRM THAT YOUR RUNNING 2018.12 5eadc71 on your Model 3!!!!!
> 
> Firstly, that would mean that the 3 is now on a unified FW as the S/X.
> 
> Secondly, 2018.12 is supposed to use the new NAV Engine that is open source instead of the older version and should make NAV much more intuitive (unless the 3s were already on the new engine)
> 
> Thirdly, we will be changing the format of this thread to create a new thread for each FW version update. This will help minimize excessive thread length and better organize specific FW feature announcements/discoveries/bugs. This original thread will be locked to further comments after it appears that most users are off 2018.10.5 and no longer making comments specific to this version.
> 
> Myself or the mods will continue to update the OP in this thread to have an easy to reference list of FW update versions and feature milestones. At some point, we may migrate this summary list exclusively to the new WIKI to minimize redundancy.


Confirmed. That is my firmware build on my model 3 VIN 00110


----------



## Maevra

ng0 said:


> I'm not sure if it's just me, but I tried that this morning and it wasn't until my doors unlocked (mirrors unfolded) that the chargeport released the cable.


Very weird.  I am on 10.5 and just yesterday afternoon observed the following:

1. Walked out to car. Approached from the rear towards driver's side.
2. Phone was in pocket with app was running in background. I didn't open app or fiddle with it before walking to the car.
3. Pressed button on charger handle (current gen Wall Connector).
4. Charger unlocked and car mirrors unfolded a second later.
5. Opened car door and drove away.

I remember this very clearly because I had you guys' behavior in the back of my mind, and thought at the time "huh, well my car unlocked the charger just fine". Maybe it's sporadic and stuff just gets out of sync, which has happened before on other versions from my experience.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Very weird.  I am on 10.5 and just yesterday afternoon observed the following:
> 
> 1. Walked out to car. Approached from the rear towards driver's side.
> 2. Phone was in pocket with app was running in background. I didn't open app or fiddle with it before walking to the car.
> 3. Pressed button on charger handle (current gen Wall Connector).
> 4. Charger unlocked and car mirrors unfolded a second later.
> 5. Opened car door and drove away.
> 
> I remember this very clearly because I had you guys' behavior in the back of my mind, and thought at the time "huh, well my car unlocked the charger just fine". Maybe it's sporadic and stuff just gets out of sync, which has happened before on other versions from my experience.


Question for you... before pressing the button on the charge cable's handle, was the Tesla "T" lit on the charge port?


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Question for you... before pressing the button on the charge cable's handle, was the Tesla "T" lit on the charge port?


Nope, was off since car was already charged to full and I hadn't been near it for hours.


----------



## sabonis

Anyone get an updated firmware recently? Been sitting on 2018.4.18 since I took delivery on 3/23.


----------



## Jackson Law

sabonis said:


> Anyone get an updated firmware recently? Been sitting on 2018.4.18 since I took delivery on 3/23.


Right there with you. I took delivery on 3/28 and still on 2018.4.17.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Question for you... before pressing the button on the charge cable's handle, was the Tesla "T" lit on the charge port?


So just asked a friend to try this on their car and they confirmed it behaved the same way as yours: wouldn't unlock charge port until car door was opened, charger light was not blinking/reacting even when button was pressed UNTIL they opened the car door.

So guess mine is a special unicorn.  I don't have the car today so will try the test again when I have her back.

ETA: FWIW, I'm on iOS and friend is on Android.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> So just asked a friend to try this on their car and they confirmed it behaved the same way as yours: wouldn't unlock charge port until car door was opened, charger light was not blinking/reacting even when button was pressed UNTIL they opened the car door.
> 
> So guess mine is a special unicorn.  I don't have the car today so will try the test again when I have her back.
> 
> ETA: FWIW, I'm on iOS and friend is on Android.


I'm on iOS as well (so there goes that). I am curious when you get to your car, if it's in "deep sleep" and the charge "T" is off and not lit. If yours responds differently then mine that would be curious.


----------



## aquadoggie

I tested the trunk theory and it worked! Just barely pressed it, not enough to open, and the T lit up and the mirrors actually unfolded too.


----------



## TrevP

John said:


> Enjoying the Nav system immensely. So clear and easy to follow, with lane directions right on the path depiction. And voice command (just say "navigate to [address]") works flawlessly.


Looks like you got the new maps? The graphics look different than on my X


----------



## LUXMAN

aquadoggie said:


> I tested the trunk theory and it worked! Just barely pressed it, not enough to open, and the T lit up and the mirrors actually unfolded too.


Cool! I will have to try that in the morning. I use a J1772 charger with the adapter so I always have to "unlock" the charge port in the AM and don't want to open the door first, so if this works on mine it would help.


----------



## John

TrevP said:


> Looks like you got the new maps? The graphics look different than on my X


I'm running 2018.10.5, but I do NOT have the right-scroller Autopilot controls.


----------



## Spiffywerks

I'm on 10.5.

Did navigation always change to perspective view when navigating? I never paid attention. My wife says it changed since the 10.5 update, but I'm thinking we just never used Nav much before.


----------



## LUXMAN

Spiffywerks said:


> I'm on 10.5.
> 
> Did navigation always change to perspective view when navigating? I never paid attention. My wife says it changed since the 10.5 update, but I'm thinking we just never used Nav much before.
> 
> View attachment 7052


Ah man! My old stomping grounds from growing up in the 80's in LA!


----------



## Spiffywerks

LUXMAN said:


> Ah man! My old stomping grounds from growing up in the 80's in LA!


Things have changed a lot since the 80's! I think the 105 and 210 east past the 57 are both new freeways since then.


----------



## msjulie

> I'm running 2018.10.5, but I do NOT have the right-scroller Autopilot controls.


Me too and yep and that's super annoying - I want the right scroller! What's the trick there, anyone know?


----------



## T-Will

msjulie said:


> Me too and yep and that's super annoying - I want the right scroller! What's the trick there, anyone know?


The trick is to get Tesla to push 2018.12 to you.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

msjulie said:


> Me too and yep and that's super annoying - I want the right scroller! What's the trick there, anyone know?





T-Will said:


> The trick is to get Tesla to push 2018.12 to you.


Like this!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981975289403076610


----------



## LUXMAN

T-Will said:


> The trick is to get Tesla to push 2018.12 to you.


And how do I do that?!?!?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> And how do I do that?!?!?


Read up 1 post -- wait patiently for them to push the update that allows us to push updates lol


----------



## LUXMAN

On hold with Tesla right now about the drain issue from last weekend. Gonna see if I can get em to push it. But that prob won’t work


----------



## msjulie

I figure I have to wait until they call me back after looking over Ruby Red's logs then I'll point out my deep desire for upgraded firmware!


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm on iOS as well (so there goes that). I am curious when you get to your car, if it's in "deep sleep" and the charge "T" is off and not lit. If yours responds differently then mine that would be curious.


Ok it finally bugged out on me too.  This is what happened:

1. App pinged me that charging was done. I opened phone app to check mileage while walking out to car.
2. Walked out to unplug handle. "T" logo was green but charge port would not unlock. Pressed it 3-4 more times and nothing happened.
3. Pulled out my phone to take a pic (coz I thought of you guys!), and while I was in the camera app, the charge port finally unlocked and mirrors unfolded at the same time.
4. Pulled out charger.

My guess is me opening the phone (even though I wasn't in the app) maybe poked the BT connection and make the car fully wake up. Or not. Maybe the car is really a Cylon and is messing with me.


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Like this!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981975289403076610


Honestly, I VERY much prefer controlling my own update schedule. As with my wife's iPhone, some updates can be buggy and cause a perfectly well functioning phone to have problems. As with iOS, Tesla FW often will release bug fixes in rapid succession. I usually wait on the iPhone until I see that an update is stable (usually a week or 2 is more than enough for people to complain on the internet).

My car is absolutely required for me to function and work and take care of my family. I've had updates force multiple prolonged reboots, lock up the MCU so I couldn't listen to music or hear turn signals or control lights, and delayed wake ups to the point that I couldn't start to drive the car for 30-60 seconds. What if I was trying to escape from a zombie invasion? My brains would be easy pickings!


----------



## LV Acrobat

I love the idea of checking if an update is available, pretty much every other tech thing I have runs that way. I took delivery 4/03, was surprised I was given the car with 2018.4.19. I thought they would have updated it before delivery.


----------



## inspron

Brokedoc said:


> What if I was trying to escape from a zombie invasion? My brains would be easy pickings!


You simply get in your car and drive. Yes, you won't have access to your media and MCU but the car drives normally like any other "dumb" car.


----------



## teslarob

Spiffywerks said:


> I'm on 10.5.
> 
> Did navigation always change to perspective view when navigating? I never paid attention. My wife says it changed since the 10.5 update, but I'm thinking we just never used Nav much before.


It has always done that for me. I use "heading up", but am not sure if it does that in the "North up" setting.


----------



## Reliev

So there is a browser with the 3 now? I didn't even get the last one do I need to check they I'm in the update list? How long before I need to email my service person ha


----------



## aquadoggie

There is no browser. I believe they are just talking about the nav system.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> So there is a browser with the 3 now? I didn't even get the last one do I need to check they I'm in the update list? How long before I need to email my service person ha


No browser that I'm aware of....?


----------



## Maevra

relidtm said:


> So there is a browser with the 3 now? I didn't even get the last one do I need to check they I'm in the update list? How long before I need to email my service person ha


Nope no web browser on the 3.


----------



## Reliev

Then why does it say

2018.14 4d25341 (4/10/18)
....new faster internet browser with more accessible sites, much fewer streaming "loading errors"
2018.12.1 b39b759 (4/6/18)
2018.12 5eadc71 (3/28/18)
.....NEW NAV ENGINE, First unified build for S3X, Right scroll wheel controls AP distance/speed, Left scroll wheel adjusts side mirrors/steering wheel position


----------



## Reliev

Is that just the model s again? Duped by excitement?


----------



## 3V Pilot

relidtm said:


> .....NEW NAV ENGINE


They are just taking about updated navigaton software. Better routing and maps.


----------



## Brokedoc

relidtm said:


> So there is a browser with the 3 now? I didn't even get the last one do I need to check they I'm in the update list? How long before I need to email my service person ha


I think you're referring to 2018.14 which has the new web browser for MCU1 S/X. Tesla is making things super confusing because of the transition to a unified FW for all vehicles. I've clarified the version notes on the master list.

So far, 2018.12 was the first and only version for all S3X cars. Then, 2018.12.1 was a 3 build and 2018.14 hasn't yet been reported on a 3. For the FW version list, I include all New FW versions then bold the version listing when that version has been reported on a 3.

Even when Tesla releases unified S3X versions, some features available to one Model won't be activated for another Model. For example, 2018.12 was a S3X version but the 3 still didn't have a browser despite the S/X having a browser on that version.


----------



## ummgood

Brokedoc said:


> Tesla is making things super confusing because of the transition to a unified FW for all vehicles.


Darn! I was hoping that fix to the falcon wing doors meant my car would grow some.


----------



## LUXMAN

So this just happened. I don't have AP so notice the difference in the note. Only the scroll wheel works with the Cruise but that is AWESOME!


----------



## Reliev

yep i just got it too was surprised it took 20 min I want to try it out may have to stop work early today just to do it haha this was my first update cool thing is it told me when it starts and ended I was going to post but you already didn't think about posting tbh.


----------



## inspron

Received 2018.12.1 at 11:30AM today.


----------



## MelindaV

remember, this thread is for conversation on releases PRIOR to 2018.12. If you are on 2018.12.1, that thread is HERE


----------



## plankeye

relidtm said:


> yep i just got it too was surprised it took 20 min I want to try it out may have to stop work early today just to do it haha this was my first update cool thing is it told me when it starts and ended I was going to post but you already didn't think about posting tbh.


Take a breath and add some punctuation. Thanks!


----------



## GDN

Not sure how, but I just found this thread. Simply amazing the number of changes and enhancements in 9 plus months of the 3. If we'd had to wait on all of this to be perfect and implemented they may never got the car on the road. Nice to see how it just keeps getting better.


----------

